# July 2013 Prep Journal and To-Do Lists



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

July - already? Hard to believer 1/2 of 2013 is over..

Oh well, my goals for this month:
*Fruit caning - I've been freezing berries, I hope to have enough to can up some....keeping the freezer free for other things.
*Paint the bathroom- kids will be away at camp at the same time for a few days....good time to paint a heavily used part of the house 
*Hubby and I are celebrating our 20th anniversary by going to an Appleseed!! Same weekend both kids are at camp.
*Keep moving forward on outside painting projects. Did the big windows on the house last month - did the doors today. Need to move to the garage and shed next. DH says we need to paint the house (I 100% agree) not sure when he wants to do that.. But at least all the painted white trim is done and white again (verses dingy grey from "street dirt").
*Want to figure out the best way to clean our aluminum trim. Would like that to look white, too.
*Get to BJ's and turn in the 3 month free membership. They carry 2-3 items (last I knew) that we liked to stock up on. Not worth paying for a membership, though.
Forgot one:
* Need to re-glaze a couple of windows. I removed the falling out glazing while prepping to paint. Now I need to get back up there and glaze them up.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

I finallay am finishing up the sidewalk (pavers). now I want to start on pulling out the one evergreen on the side of the house and buying several blueberry bushes to plant in place of. 
sometime this summer I want to build an outdoor oven. I found plans that look good. 
I have so much I want to do, but it seems like everything takes so long.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks for getting us started, Jen.  That's a great list....I really need to either finish painting the trim and a few missed spots on the body of the house, or re-paint the whole house a different color. Don't know if I'll get to it this month, but I sure hope to finish it before summer's end.

Peggy, I sure hear ya...it does seem like even the simplest jobs eat up great chunks of time.

We're heating up here in the great PNW - hit 93* yesterday and is forecast for 96* today and headed for 100ish on Tuesday. We always say summer starts July 5th here (right after the Independence Day fireworks are rained out, but it's been dry and hot already. Sudden shift from cool, rainy 60's to hot, dry 90's overnight doesn't give the body much chance to adapt. I waited until it cooled to 83* at 8pm to go outside and weed in the front flower beds, but I still had sweat literally running off me. Seems I just don't handle heat as well as I did as a kid.

I did well on my simple list last month - the pantry is put in order and that expanded into getting the rest of the house in much better shape as well. The garden was a mixed bag, so it remains on the list for July (would have regardless). As part of that, I need to clip wings on the chickens and confine them to their chicken yard so I actually get to grow vegies for ME, not them. I want to finish weeding out enough raised beds to run soaker hoses and plant the vegies that I know will still make. I also want to finish weeding out the beds around the house and divide perennials, interplant with vegies, and control the mints that have rather taken over. Also, this is fair month, so I need to plant vegies (already in pots) in front of the garden dept, decorate the dept, sort the rest of the ribbons into dept boxes, take entries in my dept and enter my own exhibits in the fair, get through the fair (love it, but it's exhausting), take home compost materials afterwards, count all the leftover ribbons and place the order for next year's fair! I will also be getting fat and bones from the farm butcher, so will have to deal with them in a timely manner. If I get through all that, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

We were away from home last week and boy does the garden show it! Add to that the fact that our tiller has been away since the day we planted and our garden is more weeds than plants. I have been able to go out and fine squash, zucchini, onions, peas and potatoes and they were super yummy!

We hit goodwills and yard sales while away from home. I found the coolest red enamel plates at goodwill for $.79/ea. I've seen tons of blue but never the reds plus they have the divided sections. We also picked up a ton of candles and some stainless steel bowls.

Dh is planning on picking up the hay we'll need for this winter this week. My brother cleaned out his basement and brought a ton of stuff over here for me to go through and sell at a yard sale for him. We'll split the proceeds 50/50.

Busy, busy times!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Painter came yesterday and will back today!!! DH and I pulled the carpet off the stairtreads...ooogie dirty...cough, cough!
I so excited!!​


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Lord give me strength! 

This should be a great day...my son comes home--haven't seen him in 2months...instead I'm battling emotionally on all fronts and I'm ready to STOP so people quit piling there dirty laundry (figuratively) on me. My 17 yo is PMS, my husband's depressed and fighting with his mother, my mom showed up at my house in tears this morning because my dad's just a bump on a log from his pain med addiction refuses therapy....ended up going to where 17yo is babysitting because the kid(prone to naughtiness) locked DD out of the house --> she lost her temper!
And husband says I need YOU (meaning me) to look up some jobs for me...

I need an extended vacation alone...

But the laundry, weeds, cooking, dishes, sweeping and animals need to be dealt with....

Well, whining isn't working so I'm off to the grind....:duel:
Happy 4th of July all!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I dream of getting rid of our nasty carpet. Sure it doesn't help our allergies. Pa says we will in another yr. when the oh-so-expensive metal roof is paid off.Was definitely worth the cost though. Shngles were flying off with every storm.

Still an unbelievable 74 here..third day of July bliss! Got the pool sparkling and too cool to want to go in. Suppose to be in 90's by next week though. At least a break which got all the grass mowed, garden weeded, orchard weed-wacked ,chicken house finally cleaned totally out and some de-junking. 

Went to make baked beans and found none. How can that be? Buckets of pintos,black beans,lentils but no navy beans? Finally discovered a #10 can so definitely have to get them ordered. Don't recall seeing them by the 50# bag at our local Mennonite store. Bought 100 lbs. sugar so set for canning season. and beyond. We've baked sweet treats probably twice since Jan and one was a birthday angel food cake for son. Steering away from sweets but still make 4 loaves bread every week. Searching for beans I did discover another bucket of white wheat berries; love them for bread that isn't heavy. Guess it is time to get out to storage room and do an inventory. That is mainly long-term bucket storage and keep a good supply in house for daily use.

Garden producing great now. Enjoying green beans,carrots,beets, and sweet corn in about a week. Had 60 mph straight line winds thru here last week and the garden was laid flat but now everything is standing up and didn't loose the corn like we feared. Have two more patches in plus field corn and Indian corn and continue to sucession plant. Shade cloth over greenhouse has dropped temp 25 degrees in there so getting fall stuff started is major priority this week. Tons of yellow tomatoes....turn red I say!

Went to see World War Z last nite...great if you are in to Zombies!!! Might break a record and go see another movie in the same year and go to The Lone Ranger tomorrow since son is here. Pa has hearing problems and really can hear in movie theatres so son is my movie buddy. Only other time I went to two movies in a week was when The Princess Bride came out....loved it so much that we went back the next day with the kids!

Spicy Thai Chicken Kabobs on the grill tonite. Trying to educate myself to cooking with charcoal. Also with a homemade solar cooker. Can't hurt to have new skills.

Have a safe and happy Fourth of July everyone.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Son gave me two 25 pound bags of rice, so will get that into buckets today. Also some mixes, blankets and other things he didn't need. I'm going to CL a lot of new stuff he gave me, that was just excess he bought and didn't need. He can use the gas money. Trying not to stock up on anything right now unless we are actually low on it. 

We need to paint our barns and sheds, so when you painters get finished with your houses and are just bored and wanting more things to paint....I can email you directions to get here!


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

This month we have to build another rabbit hutch, enlarge the goat pen, clear more kudzu, and clear next years garden area  We also have a ton of other things to do that we still haven't gotten around to yet


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got to make a grocery list today for my trip to the store tomorrow. I've put a hurting on our pantry for the past few months and need to restock some basics. 

I actually tried an MRE for the first time today. I've had some for a while in a box in the pantry but decided it was a good time to try one. It was spaghetti and meat sauce. I have to say that I was pleasantly surprised! May have to spend some time online to find some more as the place I bought these at no longer sells MREs.

Hope everyone has a great 4th of July!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

JAN - LOL!! I was very impressed with that crew...super fast...worked VERY clean and was very careful. I had the evil eye pointed toward them ...just waiting for a ...Ooops!
mpillow - MORE HUGS!!!!

We still have to pull the carpet out of the living area....hardwood installed next week., FIRST>>>>>>>>all the stuff I piled in there....has to go somewhere else.....I have no where for it to go......'cause the floors have to go down first.:hair 

Have not had any time to play with my new "1941" Sewing baby .....If she has made it this far without me...she will make it a few more days.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

People -people where are you guys????


Feed store mega order today. >>>>>More filthy carper eradication(sp), EWWWWWWWWWWW!
I know I am a better housekeeper, that it looks like under there!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

mpillow - HUGS!

Multi - you're slipping! How could a prepper be "out of beans"....that's like TDD being out of ammo :hysterical::hysterical:

Jan - hitch up your out buildings and bring them by....I'll paint them for you!

Did the shopping yesterday....found some good produce deals. One peck bags of ripe bananas for $1.50 - bought 2 to freeze - we love smoothies for lunch and I make them with frozen bananas instead of ice. 1 peck bag of sweet red peppers for $3. Cutting and freezing those. Then they will be ready to turn into salsa when the tomatoes come in next month. 2 eggplants for $1.50!! We had eggplant parm for supper last night. I'll make up the second one next week (when there are less people underfoot) and quick freeze, then we can have a quick supper later.

Rebatched my jam today. Too many interruption when I did it originally and it didn't set. Since we need this as jam, not syrup, I ran it again....after a good long boiling it should be fine, now. It's from the free berries at the range - mulberry, blackberry and a few stray blueberries and raspberries I had. Tasted great (other then too sweet....but added to no sugar peanut butter it will be just fine).

Planned out the new bookcases. Looks like we only need to buy 8-2x6's and the shelf supports! We have everything else from a load of wood we bought at an auction years ago!! I love when a big project can happen on the cheap.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Boy howdy, how I wish I COULD hitch up those buildings and have someone else paint them! I don't hate the actual painting, just the prepping, taping, cleaning the brushes and sprayer, etc. Will just have to suck it up and do it sometime this year before winter, tho. Barn needs a new coat of paint, too. We have such winds, they just sandblast things. You should see our mailbox even!

Did a stupid thing, tried drying some pea pods given to us that had peas too small to bother shelling, and too tough to use as snow peas. Thought I'd dry them in an old pickup we have of my bil's. I stupidly put them on a tarp, so no air circulation and they molded on the bottom. Off to the compost. I'll learn.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I found some awesome deals at Goodwill on the 4th - 50% off the whole store - found a bookcase that will work well in front of my pantry window in place of the makeshift unit I have there now, an antique Elmira sewing machine and table, a Saftborn steam juicer, 3 frosted oil lamp chimneys, a couple blue speckled enamel divided plates for camping, and a few other goodies. This was part of a day out with my bff - we went to see Despicable Me 2 - it was hilarious, btw, had lunch at Izzy's, shopped Goodwill, and came back to my place, where I showed off my new pantry and other shelving projects, and we tried to identify two nasty invasive weeds in my gardens. 

Got an e-mail from her later - the one is birdsfoot trefoil and the other is common sheep sorrel. The sheep sorrel is the one taking over my raised beds and the walkways in between. Uggh! While it *is* edible, it takes over completely and grows back from the smallest piece of root. I hate to think it, but I may have to use Round Up to get rid of it. I'll try the conventional methods a bit longer, though.

Mutti - out of beans? Say it isn't so, lol! 

TDD, that's why I hate wall to wall carpeting. No matter how clean it looks on the top, the horrors lurking below are SOO nasty! Hard floors may get gritty, but they are so much easier to get clean. Whenever I sweep the floors, I think about how much of that dirt would have been trapped in the carpets otherwise. Blech!

I've been working on fair time stuff. Went over the other day and touched up the paint in the garden dept, and I'm working on the decorations that will go on the walls now. Tradition Lives On At The Rock is the theme. I'm going with garden traditions like planting by the moon signs, placing a fish in the hole with your corn seeds, planting one for the crow, one for the whatever, etc. I also have to finish potting up herbs and vegies to move from my garden to the plot in front of the garden dept. Oh, and I need to take home the plow and a bunch of metal piping from the fairgrounds. The wood from the plow finally rotted away, but I'd like to see if I can rebuild it, and I think I can find a good use for the pipes, too. They were going for scrap otherwise.

I'm also working on sorting all the little bits of hardware, screws, nuts and bolts, etc and getting them labeled and organized again. I had it pretty well done a few years ago, but it needs it again.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM -Girl.....rebuilding a plow.....What can you not do?????:happy2:

Oh man, DH & I took out the large area of carpet, pad and tack strips......We both worked like crazy and I feel like a truck has run over me this morning. I am sore in places, I didn't even remeber I had. Coffee is especially good today!

Painters have to come back for a quick touch up......Floors are being delivered today, so they can acclimate. Install...mid-week, I think.

I washed every thing, I could get my hands on yesterday. Scrubbed the kitchen counter tops and swept, and re-swept, and re-swept.............Dang, I hate carpet!! GROSS!

Then, for all my efforts, I look up at the Chandlier, over the kitchen table, and it looked like the Munster( and,or) Adams family lives here. Cob Spriders....acccck!

Jen - "Multi - you're slipping! How could a prepper be "out of beans"....that's like TDD being out of ammo














" 
Heh! Not gonna happen!! :umno:
Gosh, everyone is so busy. I am ready to get this house"rehab" over and get back to collecting bullets!!!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Hit some yard sales yesterday. Found a military alice pack for $3 and grabbed that right up. Another pair of camo pants for hunting season. I'm starting to run low on canned deer so need to get a bunch this year! 

Our cow that is marked for slaughter in a month or two came down with pink eye. Dh has been doctoring him and we're trying to get him better so he hopefully doesn't lose all sight in that eye. I'm still wondering if our current freezer is going to be big enough to fit him. I'm either going to have to rearrange everything and try to cook as much as I can or try to find a second smaller chest freezer. Thinking positive here!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Have no fear prepper friends. Trekked a little further to the other Mennonite store and bought 100# navy beans. Not cheap. Michigan Senate bean soup in the crockpot. The best recipe ever for bean soup and served daily in the MI senate dining room. Grains aren't grown down here in the Ozarks. such a difference when you travel north to the prairie part of state...or the Bootheel where they grow rice. Our rocky thin soil grows grass and beef. We buck the trend and grow buckwheat and have tried wheat and oats. Adequate harvest for a family but real grain farmers would laugh and laugh and laugh....Pa has a lead on a well-used old combine that he wants to refurbish. Decrepit to say the least. He just needs to admit he loves machinery!

Son built me a scarecrow for my corn patch and all it does is scare me! If I look out the upstairs window it looks like someone lurking and the first time I was working in garden I talked to it...thought it was son!! Even son said it spooked him....doubt it will slow the crows one speck! Covering new plantings of beans/corn with light dusting of straw has foiled them so far but they are smart birds....

My lilies are blooming. I love lilies...also the Bells of Ireland I tried which are just as nifty as they looked in the catalog. Got fall stuff planted in greenhouse. Picked 22# beets yesterday. Thankfully a good neighbor was glad to take most of them. Said hers never germinated. I start mine in flats as they rarely do germinate in our rocky soil. She is 86...husband is 94 and they still putter with a small garden. He told us all about the Indian burial sites on our property. Mounds. They are hush-hush as in the past people were digging them up for artifacts. Tribes used this property for summer camps.

Might run out of beans but prepper son has enough ammo here to start World War Z!
They got a freezer and will pick up our pig this week. Must get my freezer defrosted tomorrow. Not much in there now. Dog bones, suet, vegetables, ice cream, an owl body...son picked it up on the road but have no clue what he wants to do with it. Not like he knows taxidermy.

TDD...sounds like your home is going to be so fresh and new. As usual I have lots of grandiose plans for this old farmhouse but no funds! Then I think why fix up the kitchen when I know what it will look like once canning season gets going full force.....no House Beautiful here.

MGM...that sheep sorrel is awful to get rid of...just like the bindweed we got in a load of free woodchips. Free is not always a good thing.....


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Let's hope this camel has a strong back!

Spent Fri in ER with MIL...she was vomiting/diarrhea...2 days and dehydrated...a drip for 4 hrs and then sent home. My DH has to take care of her (and he really dislikes the idea, I refuse to do it on the grounds that he can't milk goats!) I'm so freakin' stressed out... I don't know...$60 for meds/food/gas for her

Son's truck broke down yesterday, 24 hrs after becoming street legal...$70 tow

What's next? (DH came home hungry...sigh)


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well on the up side, we ran to the range and came home with 2# of berries this morning. We are on our way to the next batch of "range berry jam":nanner: Pick 1# of raspberries out of our yard, too.

I need to harvest! I have beets, broccoli and zucchini at least that is ready. I have herbs that need picked and dried, also. Will have lots of time to do that this week while I'm without a car  My car wouldn't start yesterday...no idea why. Had to run so I just grabbed DH's truck and went. While out DH open the hood and looked....didn't see anything. Set the hood down (piston is shot and doesn't hold itself up) and tried it. It started fine....so he drove it to check it out. He totally forgot he didn't latch the hood!! Hood flipped up and it the windshield. He's fine, windshield is fine, but hood it torqued all out of shape (won't close). We'll have to tie it down tonight and limp it down to our mechanic (he had a body shop too). Will have to leave a nice detailed note on what happened as they are only open 8-5 M to F, so we can't tell them it's coming. No idea when they will be able to get to it, or the cost. Oh well, that's what saving accounts are for.... On the up side, I'll have lots of time to get the canning done this week. I only HAVE to have a car one day to take DS to the orthodontist.....and by then we will be wanting out of this house, lol. Heck I may even have time to sort out the freezers. DH's is on half day Fridays, so he'll be home to drive to pick up DD from camp on Friday afternoon (she goes today)....so even that works out just fine!


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

last day of a nice 4 day weekend! sign.... back to work tomorrow! 
got a lot done this weekend. canned up a peck of beets to use in making pickled eggs. 
dehydrated 8 quarts of sweet cherries. made 2 batches of sour cherry pie filling. made granola cereal and 2 loaves of bread this morning.
went to church and then took the afternoon off and went horse back riding with my god-child.
its now raining so I don't have to worry about watering the garden!!

I just realized I am about out of soap. so I guess I will be making soap this week.

oh yea, Helped my brother extract honey from the bee hives. I was surprise I got a little honey from my one bee hive. so I am happy. since both of my hives died out last winter. thanks to my brother who knows what he is doing!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Wow, you all have been really busy! I sure would like to tear out the nasty carpet in our house, too. We don't have good wood floors underneath, tho, so would have to put something else down. Our wood floor in the kitchen and dining area I really love! Maybe one room at a time, we can redo the house. 

Just been canning and dehydrating a bit here and there, working on the basement, now getting the 'kitchen' part down there done. It will be a slow process, however. We're not spring chickens, so can't push hubby too much.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

mpillow- This too, shall pass.
Sending more {{{{{HUGS}}}} and Prayers! 
Here's hoping, you catch a break, soon.

Mutti, :thumbn correcting the bean deficit!!!

My place needs to be freshened....We have been, with the help of my brother's work crew's down time, steadily working on the outside stuff. From a new dock, woodshed's and dh's workshop....among other outside projects. Lots of Rock. Last year...or was it the year before.... We got a new Metal Roof on the house? Sorry, Breast Cancer, became both mine and my sister's priority.......So, I don't exactly remember. It was the same time Mutti got one...I do remember that! LOL!!

Anywho.....That was then...this is now.

BTW, The flooring, that was supposed to be delivered " first thing this morning", Just came....I had given up......then..... the gate buzzed!

Worked in my sewing room a little bit... only tidying up.......Discovered 2 knitting projects, I need to finish. I ground to a snails pace, on my sister's Cathedral Windows quilt. Feeling a little guilty, about that.

Dh and I went to the hospital, to visit a dear friend.

RADIOFISH- If you are lurking out there.....it IS high time you check in here......Just sayin........


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, you make me giggle! When I say rebuild the plow, it just looks like there is 2x4 type wood that has rotted, and it has bolts through it. So, not like I'm carving wood and blacksmithing the metal, lol. Don't know how to do that (yet  ). I'll know more after I have a chance to get it home Wednesday. I will have the ribbon order by then, so I plan to spend the day at the fairgrounds, sorting ribbons into department boxes, working on cleaning and decorating my department and putting in a "garden" out front of the building. 

That means tilling some compost into the soil there, putting in some edging to keep it in place, and then cheating by planting the potted herbs and vegies, still in the pots, and adding some pieces of soaker hose (not connected) and covering with straw mulch from the goat barn. I'll add signs explaining how soaker hoses and mulch can cut water use and aid in weed suppression (unless you get an infestation of sheep sorrel!), and make signs to identify the various herbs and veg in the plot. It's only about 8x10 in size, so it shouldn't take much to get it whipped into shape. I don't really need to add the compost, but I'm hoping that one of these years, I'll actually get busy early enough to make raised beds and plant a real garden in front of my department. Any soil improvement I can do now is a step ahead later.

Mutti, yes, the sheep sorrel is an absolute plague...I think I'd almost rather be dealing with bindweed!  The birdsfoot trefoil came in a load of topsoil, and it's nearly as hard to eradicate. If it would grow in the pasture, I'd be happy with it, but it prefers my landscaping (such as it is). So glad to hear you've "redeemed" yourself and have a good supply of navy beans on hand again. You had me laughing over your scarecrow story. I could see myself doing the same thing.

Mpillow - (((((hugs)))) from here, too. I know it's said that God will never give you a load greater than you can bear, but dontcha sometimes wish he didn't have quite so much faith in ya? You've nowhere to go, but up from here, hun!

Jen, oh dear! I'm glad it was "only" the hood, not the windshield or your hubs hurt. You are making lemonade by looking at all that you can get done at home during this time. I admire that can-do attitude.

Peggy, what kind of soap do you make? I'm getting low on homemade soap (finally, after 10 years), and will be rendering lard and tallow before too much longer, in preparation for soap making again. I hope I remember how, lol!

Jan, I hear ya on not being a spring chicken any more. I feel every bit of work I do, ache in my hips and down my legs, especially the right hip and leg, so badly at night afterwards that it makes it hard to sleep. Plus, I find I break a sweat a lot faster and more severely than I ever used to do. I have to pace myself, and that's not easy when I'm used to just getting into a job and finishing it, no matter what. Part of it is carrying an extra 40# I didn't used to have, but I think part of it is just getting older. Truly isn't for sissies, as the saying goes.

Today's projects include ordering printer ink, researching more on gardening lore and traditions, digging and potting herbs for the fair "garden" and for fair entries, digging a bit to see if I have any potatoes getting big enough to consider entering in the fair, and pressure cooking those beef bones. The weather has cooled so much from last week, that I think I can get some cooking and baking done. It's close enough to fair time that I can do some baking and freeze my entries for 10 days. I also want to dehydrate herbs for entries and then to add to my pantry stash. Have laundry and dishes to do, too, as well as more nuts and bolts sorting (ugh, I'm sick of that job). Haven't even started and I'm already getting tuckered out, lol!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I so appreciate the kind words and hugs!

DH's sister came back early from vacation because her DH was also sick...so she is taking care of MIL (she lives closer and is a nurse), but I won't lie----I was looking forward to the break from DH and hoping he would get a taste of keeping house is like. He had to bring in linens and towels and fold them and it irritated him to no end. He complained SOOOO much after coming home yesterday. So I've decided to go on strike....he's not working so why do I have to do everything inside and out? 
I did weed more than half of the large garden yesterday, got hay, and today I got grain. I also stopped for ice cream at McDonald's for DD and I....being nice to my best helper!

We have 18 fat little bunny babies. And the loose bun has her nest under the barn this time instead of under the neighbors porch. I'm sure she has babies as she is eating a lot. She begs from me at chore time to no end. 2 old pears, some bread and grain so far today!

I may go to the animal swap at tractor supply this weekend. I bought 6 pullets in April---one died and one is a roo so I need at least 6 more hens to fill our needs.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I will spare you all and not let DH take video as I am DANCING!!! The guy we took my Jeep to to get the hood fixed called. In only a few minutes he adjusted it enough that it works!! He gave me a quote for a new hood, paint, etc to make it new again....$1200! :smack But it works as it is now.....and since he did it in only a few minutes he didn't charge us anything!! Any guess why these guys are our mechanics :clap:. Dh is guessing he did it by adjusting the hinge. In hind sight DH says he could have likely done the same thing at home.....but it would have taken him hours. Todd did it in minutes. Still has a dent in the middle.....but I don't care! It's alluminum so rust isn't an issue, we'll just get some touch up paint and fill in the crack in the paint so the AL doesn't oxidize.

Meanwhile, I did get some beet pickles (5 pints), broccoli picked, blanched and frozen, a zucchini plant pulled out of the garden....dead (I'm guessing vine borer), and a mess of meatballs made. Most were frozen, some we for supper tonight and 2 lunches for DH. I have planned out 4-5 meal I'm going to make and get into the freezer for later. I didn't get the beet greens canned....will have to do that tomorrow morning. I think I'm going to tell myself that my car is still gone and work on the freezers tomorrow.....sort, mentally note what's there and what's needed, and re-pack to I can get more it.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, we survived the family reunion on the 4th. The stress leading up to it was intense and I did have a few "moments" but we got through it. 

I canned 2 cases of pints of green beans a few days before the reunion.

Have my 2 large zuke's in the dehydrator and about 4 summer squash waiting for me to decide what to do with them.

Picked about 6 tomatoes and about 9 or 10 jalapeno's from the garden this morning. I ate one of the maters for lunch and will hold the rest for a bit to either eat fresh or make sauce out of. They're yummy!

Will be adding some composted rabbit droppings to the raised beds and planting more veggies. I'm thinking about using a couple of large cardboard boxes we have from some recent purchases as additional raised bed gardening space. I know they won't last long but if they even last this one season I'll be happy.

We pulled the potatoes and got about 1/2 a gallon bucket out of about 6 potatoes we planted. Not too bad of a return for something we were just going to end up throwing out.

My onions didn't do very good at all. They're small, but I've got a couple dozen of them. I don't use alot of onion anyway so using the smaller ones will work. I may just dehydrate them and use them that way (maybe even grind some up into onion powder). 

I haven't been watering the in ground garden (keep on forgetting!) and it's showing. The tomatoes are there they just aren't growing very fast. I really need to get that garden onto my daily radar so I don't loose them all!

I finally have one cucumber on my one surviving vine. I'm going to be planting some more seed this week, so hopefully I'll be able to get more.

The extra critters "still" haven't been dispatched. It simply has to be done (and soon!) because we have 19 growing baby rabbits (3 weeks old) and 9 new chicks (hatched on the 3rd) that are going to need new digs before too long. 

As usual, lots to do still! 

Oh, and DH is ready to go back to work. He's been released by his cardiologist and has turned in all the required paperwork (physicals, etc) so I'll be doing this alone again soon!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

mpillow.......You know.....when life gives you Lemons........and.... it does not give you Sugar, too.......Your Lemonaide is gonna SUCK!!!!!!!

Just trying to get a giggle outta ya!!:ashamed:


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I picked and canned 18 pints of green beans today. The heat about got to me by the time I finished picking so I came in and took a cool shower -- had a dizzy spell (heat or vertigo?) and about fell over backwards out of the shower. Gave the extra beans beyond the canner full to my neighbor (who is even older than me) for supper. Such a small thing and she was thrilled. We are so blessed to have had her and her dh as our neighbors since 1976. 

After all the rain earlier it has now turned hot and dry. There are big cracks in the ground and the plants are stressed. Hopefully we'll get a shower tonight or tomorrow.

I go into the office tomorrow for my one day a week with ongoing training of my replacement. I'm thinking she doesn't need much help now but she always has a list of questions and the boss is still telling her to ask me various things. I really don't mind as its a few dollars earned and I do my weekly shopping while I'm in town.

I am still not really adjusted to being home full time. I find it difficult to focus on what needs done and manage my time effectively. Too much time on the computer and reading. I think after so many years of not enough time at home or energy after working to accomplish projects I've gotten into the habit of relaxing at home instead of working.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> mpillow.......You know.....when life gives you Lemons........and.... it does not give you Sugar, too.......Your Lemonaide is gonna SUCK!!!!!!!
> 
> Just trying to get a giggle outta ya!!:ashamed:


Life can be all pucker and tucker sometimes

I have some baby cukes and zukes! and my bush beans are blossoming...potatoes are all hoed up or have old hay as banking
Little tomatoes...
I know its later than the rest of y'all but hey this is Maine!
I'm planting more bush beans today....my neighbor wants some and my bunnies got into what she planted:nono: I have field fencing with chicken wire bottom to prevent such issues!
I have some simpson lettuce/spinach/beet greens that look ready for salads, too.
My apple trees will have very little this year....lower bee population and then heavy rains for 10 days while trees were flowering:grit: I did get an elberta peach to replace the dead pear tree and it is doing well.
Hoping the blueberries at my parents are productive this year.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Stayed up late reading....should have gotten up early and picked beans but too damp to be out in garden. Heavy dews daily and even fog but no rain in 2 weeks and only scant promises of pop-up showers offered. So soaker hoses back in business. Picking tomatoes finally. First sweet corn by the weekend. Picked 2 lbs raspberries, fat ones. Best crop ever.

Solved the bean shortage but noticed some other things I need so will need to do good inventory. Hit some good coupon deals this week that I took advantage of although I'm not really into coupons....unless they are the $1 kind! Or Pa's ice cream...2/$3...usual price is one for 3.19...so sent him off to buy 8 more before deal ends tomorrow. Here in the boonies there really aren't great deals to be found.

Ann..time to.enjoy not working. I puttered the whole first year after retiring. Learned to sleep nites again after years of night shift nursing. I've learned to relax. Everyday I plan a few projects, do the needed skirt work and look forward to being able to sew all afternoon or read late into the night if I choose. Somedays I do fritter too much time away on the computer. So what? Few more weeks and I'll be too busy canning to think of much else. 

Next project is getting nest boxes back in coop. Didn't want the young girls to get the idea they could sleep in them but hearing a lot of clucking in there so think they are getting close to laying. Ended up with 3 roosters in the 7 we hatched. On death row fattening.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Not doing anything. Rains coming through (ok, this is day 15 or 16 of a trace or better, we are pushing 2" since midnight) and the humidity is through the roof. No A/C and everything in the house is sticky! I know it will eventually pass and it's a blessing as I don't have to water (we have been getting just enough sun that the garden is still thriving). But when everything you touch sticks to you, you toss up your hand and call it done for the day, lol. Did strip all the beds and wash all the linens and blankets - 5 loads worth. Had to run them through the dryer, though. But those sheets we've been sweating on are clean again - at least for tonight, lol.

Going out to dinner with DH, tonight. It's our 20th anniversary. Will make a few burgers for DS as he will be the only one home (yes, he could make his own....but I have 3# of meat to get vacuum sealed so I'll just dd it while I'm at it).

Did start watching season 3 of Downton Abbey.....that shows addicting (and free with Amazon Prime)!

ARGH - weather radio's going off again....4th or 5th time today. Tornado warning now about 10 miles north of us. Add that to the nasty storm warnings and flood warnings. Least we are at the "top" the the creek....we don't floor often, but sounds as if down stream it about 6" over flood stage - with more rain coming.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We had a tiny shower just before I left for the office yesterday. Surprising what even that little bit did to perk up the garden. We still need a good solid 1", but none is in the forecast. 

I picked my first cucumbers and sugar snap peas for lunch. I usually lose cucumbers to bugs/blight so I hope I get at least enough for bread and butter pickles this year. The green beans need picking again, but I'm waiting hoping the city sprays tonight for mosquitoes so I can pick without a head net. The mosquitoes love my eyes and ears (as well as other parts but I can spray the other parts!) so I cannot pick without the head net unless the city does their part. 

Our assistant pastor's wife said Sunday that her oldest dd (age 5) needed dresses. I told her I would check the thrift shops and see what I could find. I found one dress for $1.50 which I bought but that was all. I then thought it would probably be easier and faster to just sew a couple dresses so that's my project for the next little while. I found a pattern for 10Â¢ that is darling, a zipper from my recycled sewing findings, white fabric from my remnants to line the bodice and plenty of fabric from my stash. I'm still trying to decide on lace, rickrack or ribbon for the trim -- all of which are in my stash. I washed up one 2 yd. piece today and it appears to be permapress. I'll have to ask the mom if she irons before making anything in non-permapress. They have six kids with the oldest being 7 so I sort of doubt she has time for ironing!! I haven't sewn for a little girl since my last foster baby who is now the mother of 3 herself. I did sew some for my grandsons, but somehow its more fun to do girl stuff.


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Ann, have you heard of pillowcase dresses??Our sewing group makes them.Very easy to do.we sent them to Africa and other places,but they would be fine as little summer dresses here.We get most of our pillow cases at Good Will many of them like new or even brand new.


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

I am so jealous reading about everyone's garden and how much you-all are canning and freezing. The weather has been great for our garden this year. The rain comes when we need it and there have been no 90* temps, let alone 100*+ like we had last year during the drought. DH is retired now and keeps all of the weeds down, SO why isn't the garden producing!?! We have huge zucchini plants but the zukes are about the size of a pencil then they stop growing. Bunnies are eating all of the beans, the beets & Swiss chard were planted 3 times and didn't germinate. No cukes or cantelope, just vines and blossoms. I have to go to the Farmer's market today to buy us some veggies for dinner! OK, done complaining! On the plus side we picked 55+ gallons of strawberries and our peach tree is loaded with hundreds of peaches. We are still eating lettuce that was planted in March and onions and potatoes look good. Now that we are living on my meager salary and Social security (beginning in August) we were hoping to have a good garden with a lot put by for winter. It is only July, though, so we will keep replanting and hoping for the best!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

NBC3mom....have you tried planting your beets in a flat? Get them to about 4" and plant out. That's what I do. Just harvested over 50# from my early spring beet patch. We had an elderly Polish immigrant lady living near us who still ran a farm stand and I learned so many tricks from her. You can set chard out,too. High temps can sure slow production. We've had problems getting zucchini to set fruit so taken to hand pollinating. Bees too busy working the star thistle I guess!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

NBC3mom...have you done any soil test profiles? The heat can be a blessing and a curse!

You can buy soil test kits at home depot and your local extension office can also help!

We are getting a gully washer the moment---I put 2 loads of laundry out do dry....guess I'm getting a free extra rinse?!

Ohio dreamer ---even I now have AC....I only use it on the worst of days----has to be 85 and humid but it sure makes a difference! Last month my electric was $55 for the month (no AC use), I'm expecting $75 for this month as it has been hot and humid. We have the ac unit in the living room window and a sheet over the doorway to kitchen.

Caught my loose momma bunny in my garden eating spinach and beets so I found the hole and patched it. She didn't get much but luckily she always runs to me for grain and I saw her pop through the fence. Lucky for her, I know she has babies or she would have been dinner!

Bees are few and far between here too! Blackberries have taken over my raspberry patch and they are loaded but still green.

Started cleaning up my pantry room so everything is rotated before canning begins.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW, now that was a storm that whipped through last night. We got about 3" of rain. Humidity is down to reasonable levels today! Picked up some produce when I took DS to the orthodontist. Stopped and picked up paint for the bathroom, too. Now I'm itching to paint....may not be able to hold off till the kids are at camp, lol.

FIL called, he lost a few trees in the storm last night. None hit the house, but one that fell was only 20 or so feet away (fell into farmer's field) BUT he never heard it go down! Just glanced over and it way laying there! Ground is so saturated that it doesn't take much to move those trees. He went and sat in the stairwell till the storm passed. DH, I hope, will call him again tonight and see what FIL saw when he went out and inspected today. We want to go down and help him clean up those trees (and bring the wood home if he doesn't need it). But FIL hates to have us come down and work....so he might hire someone to do it for him (%*^#$&$!) We'll see what happens this evening....we are SO free on Saturday, and we wouldn't mind, even if he kept the wood (he has an outside fire pit).

OK, need to get off my tush and do something. Weather's too nice to sit here online all day, lol.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I am still in the throws of house rehab..... Floor has yet to be installed.....Grrrrrrrr!
Had a few windows measured for Plantation Shutters today.... Gave my current living room group to a gal prep pal....they will pick it up Sunday.

It's Hot 102-103F again... high humidity and no rain.  
Received an Amazon auto ship and got it stowed away.

That's about it here.... Garden looks like crap-ola....burning up.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

off work today. so I made soap. Dh came home from work and put up a drying rack in the garage for my garlic, so I will be pulling up the garlic tomorrow and hanging it up to dry. 
picked 4 banana peppers today. guess i'll cut them up and freeze. went for a bike ride and found a small patch of wild raspberries. when I get enough I am going to make raspberry jam.
blackberries will be starting to ripen soon. 
I love all the fresh fruits and vegies in the summer!!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We had a nice shower this a.m. so I should have more beans Monday. Baked bread, did some cleaning and a couple loads of laundry. Shifted some storage containers to free up a large Tupperware that I wanted for other uses. Only have one empty bucket left so its time to troll for more. Don't feel like I accomplished enough. 

Next week I need to go to the sheriff's office and fill out form that will allow me to purchase a handgun. I have my name on 3 waiting lists for a 22 revolver. With my hand issues I cannot manage a pistol or the recoil of a larger caliber. A lot of people have told me a 22 isn't worth buying, but the guy at the shop yesterday agreed with me that when the choice is 22 or nothing 22 is definitely the better choice. Dh did finally find some 22 ammo and got 3 boxes. I think its good that the stores are limiting purchases to 3 boxes so as to allow more people the opportunity to purchase. One dealer told us that he had customers that would buy the entire shipment if not for the limitations.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Good morning.
Still not much on the prep front....other than a large load of Hay and feed being delivered. I thought I would pass-on out there in the heat, trying to shelter it. 104F. no wind. I was sopping, sopping wet with sweat.

Today high 79F YAAAAAAAAAAAY.

DH & I took a favorite chair to be re-upholstered.......AYE $$$$$ !!! I could have done it myself...... I just do not have time right now.

We are in need of new front and rear doors. We are looking at doors that are mostly *solid* iron......Believe it or not!.... And... they are attractive!! They are about double of what we had said we would spend.....but, they would add so much more security.

I decided that I am going to move my sewing area into a different room. (once it is unstacked from the current reno). The carpet in there is good......however, after the recent discoveries under the carpet pads we pulled up:yuck:...I think it is coming out. The thread/ cloth and dropped pins would be hard to clean up, as well.

Also, It is where a good amount of preps are... so, I have to magically come up with alternate storage. That is a must do......because of OPSEC. This will be the hard part.

I need this room to be more of a "Sewing Studio", as, I do some sewing for hire. I brought home a few samples of wood flooring and I think I have decided on a "happy" paint color.:sing: I'll have to keep my commercial machines in the other area.....everything will not fit.

DH & I discussed it.....we are going to try to upgrade room by room, and after that is done........We are going to build MY Commercial Kitchen. 
I am still working my contract job...... and, I have kept our late sons life ins. for the kitchen.....and it is a neccessity! .....Right????


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Three weeks without rain. Showers predicted for next couple days but won't count on it so soaker hoses on my beans as they have super heavy crop. Tomorrow will probably be first date with the pressure 

Pulled old bean patch and readied it for parsnips and rutubagas. Brussel sprouts,fall cabbage,beets,broccoli all up in ghouse. Should have invested in the shade cloth years earlier...temp 20 degrees cooler in there. Pa hoping to be able to put buckwheat this week if we get some showers. Took off two supers light honey. 

TDD..please to be so kind as to send those 79 temps thisaway! Bet you r really enjoying them. Thinking about switching bedrooms upstairs and making my sewing room the bigger one with more windows. Old fashioned sloping ceilings upstairs make decorating a challenge.

Ann...I love my .22. Cheap to practice shoot,too. If someone is pointing a gun at me doubt I'll be thinking "hey, it's only a .22!" Guns are available everywhere in MO and plenty ammo available,too. Half the raffles around here are for shotguns or rifles...or a quilt. 

Spent yesterday putting sashing on my purple batik star quilt...I adore piecing blocks...but hate finishing quilts! There, I admitted it. But this is to replace a very raggedy quilt currently on our bed and winter will be here before we know it. Will use wool batting for lightweight but warm cover.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

More trouble for us!

My mom was real sick Fri, went to doc, still very uncomfortable Sat. Diverticulitis. I ended up driving 3.5 hrs to collect DD17 to take up to my mom's (she can be a helper and driver) and return home to milk, eat dinner and hit the hay....woke up at midnite with vomiting like nobody's business. None of the girls were sick so its either heat or stress or both!

My to do list is on the back burner today...I am too weak and its too hot.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

mpillow.....Hon......I am so sorry. Yes, it is probably the stress. More ((Hugs)) and Prayers. Bless your heart.

Mutti - If you don't mind....I'm gonna hang on to these cool temps....wherever they came from, as long as I can. We also have some unexpected slow light rain today.

Ann - .22 can do the job if it has to.
Our area is still sold out on most sought after items.

BTW.......It only made it to 71F :shocked: and the rain is still softly falling.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Every place I've checked the gun counters are about empty. Dealers tell me everything is on back order -- I've been waiting over a year on one list. Just added my name to the other two lists Friday. I have a nephew in law enforcement in another state and I'm thinking of asking him to buy for me -- if he can legally do so. I want everything 100% up and up. I've had the opportunity to buy from clients several times which I did not do -- not illegal but definitely a gray area so I avoided going there.

Today I've spent most of the day in my sewing room. I hemmed 5 dish towels that I cut from a large linen brocade table cloth. The 6th piece went to the rag bag. I finished knitting a dish cloth and cast on and have an inch knitted on a new one. I also cut out the sun dress for the girl at church. Size 8. All my grandchildren are boys so I haven't sewn for a little girl for many years. The last was a foster baby born in 1979! I've sewn for the boys but somehow I find little dresses are more fun. I dug thru my boxes and found enough rickrack to trim the dress. Just need to find 2 buttons for the shoulders which since I have so many buttons might take awhile.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ann, have you considered buying online? We have had great luck with http://www.kygunco.com/. You need to find someone with an FLL near you as they will not ship it to you. If I remember they have a list of possible FLL on their site. We have a buddy (actually many buddies) with their FLL's, so we just had to e-mail their paperwork to them (KY Guns) then they shipped our gun (the FLL people will know what paperwork this is). There will be a small handling fee from your local FLL - shop around. Fee can range from $10 to $50 or more. When you go to get your gun they will do all the paperwork and background checks (which is why they charge a small fee). So it's all on the up and up.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I hesitate to buy a gun without handling it. A couple that I thought might work my hands couldn't work the gun. Both dealers Friday had pistols they were sure I could use but I could not pull the slide on either. Well I could if I laid the gun down and pulled the slide with my right hand and then picked it back up to shoot. Somehow I don't think a home invader will sit and wait for me to do that!!!!!!!! I cannot use the thumb on my left hand for anything so no pinch on that hand at all and my right hand has minimum pinch.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

The painters will be back this afternoon to finish up the living area. Floors mid week...I hope......I have said that for 3 weeks now. 

65F this a.m. WOOT!!! with more light rain!!! It's wonderful. Who knows....the garden just might perk back up.

I NEED that living area to come together soon. Most of the stuff, that usually is in there, is in the room I want to re-do. Once I get it emptied, I can make cardboard template's to lay it out.

Have a good one, all.


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

mpillow - we had our soil tested by the county 2 years ago (it was good) and add compost and leaves in the fall. I think the problem was the cool, damp weather.

Mutti - Planted beets in the raised bed where we always put the early lettuce and spinach, and they are looking good. 

Had a few sunny warm days last week and now it is getting hot and humid. BUT...the garden is starting to show signs of life. The rabbits ate the beans that we planted a week ago, just as the first leaves came on. Going to give up on beans for this year. Yesterday we had potato salad from some fresh red potatoes, carrots, 1 banana pepper and 2 cucumbers. I think we will have a zucchini for dinner tonight!
A co-worker brought me some pepper and tomato plants that he grew but didn't have room to plant. Another gave me a dress that she wore once and didn't like the way it fit. I sewed up torn seams in 2 sweaters and a blouse that have been sitting on the shelf for months. DH spent a week cleaning and organizing the garage and shed..there were so many things that he has replaced in the past because he couldn't find something in a hurry. Being organized, taking care of what you have, and accepting freebies are valuable preps in MHO!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I picked 6 cukes last night! and we ate them all up. DD12 wanted a cucumber for breakfast! LOL

Hot Hot Hot....


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Hit the thrift store two days in a row, lol. Yesterday, I bought a vintage coleman metal cooler with the ice box and the shelves included for $5. Today, I found a cast iron french roll pan to add to my cast iron cookware collection. I'd never seen one before but had to get it, lol. 

Our garden is pretty much gone as far as beans and corn go. Still getting squash, peppers, and onions though. 

Our guineas that were missing reappeared yesterday with a bunch of diddles following. There were a series of unfortunate events that occurred and caused me to take the remaining keets away and give them away this morning to someone that could raise them in a brooder. I had no intentions of adding any more guineas to our place. I feel very bad for the mother but she was letting them die one by one to other guineas and then dh took out some with the four wheeler because he didn't know they were in the field he was working on. We tried letting a chicken raise them but at some point last night, she changed her mind. While I didn't want any more guineas, I didn't want them to die so moved quickly to find them a good home. I may change my mind next year about guineas but I seriously doubt it. I've not been impressed with them and they are extremely noisy. We have two I don't mind but the ones that reappeared yesterday are loud and annoying, lol.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Finally got some rain...only 1/2" but plants love energizing thunderstorms so much more than well water. Perks them right up.

Did first batch of green beans. Only 10 pints but a zillion beans coming on out there so plenty more coming up. Tomatoes ripening fast now. Had first BLT sandwiches last night. Heaven. Sure wish our cow was due now so I could be making lots of cottage cheese. Love it with fresh 'maters. 

Son here this week so have a list of chores to complete. Pa appreciates his muscle. A couple of antique shops to explore and a stop at the yarn and quilt shops in that direction. He has finally gotten new job. Nursing home he was working for bought out by the biggest slumlords of the industry so writing was on the wall. Letting supplies run out without replacing. Feel they will run into ground and take as tax loss as they have done before. Former DON there has been calling him to come to the new place she works so finally took the step. he hates changing jobs! 

TDD...gonna post pictures of your redone home?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Have a batch of relish in the works. Done with the brine and wash. Just has to sit overnight in the vinegar, then can it up tomorrow morning. 

Have the first color done in the bathroom. We went from a super pale yellow (so pale it looked dirty white....it was a pretty color in the store, though) to a nice spring green. Next, I need to "re white" the wainscoting. Then a coat of dark green on the floor and it will be ready for the next 7-8 years. (Yeah, we lived with the "dirty white-yellow that long, lol) Floor will wait till tomorrow when I'm home alone - assuming I can find the paint in the basement, lol.

Heard a nice long rumble of thunder.....maybe we will get a rain shower. Guess I should check the radar. Had DD bring in the laundry, just in case. Need to go and fold that then start the white paint. Better plan supper while I'm folding....or I'll forget to feed people, lol.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

DD12 and I weeded and put hay down in the small garden today, she weeded the winter squash pile to the goats....we played in the hose water to cool off!
Cukes are coming steady and we are still just eating them...none left for pickles yet! I have 30 plants or so...eventually we will out produce our appetites. My (3) 30 ft rows of beans are all blossomed...and some little bitty ones...second crop of beans are poking through. One row of red potatoes is over 4ft tall and blossoming.
Got a cover letter done for DH, the usual laundry, dishes, goats, sweeping routine back in order. My mom and MIL both seem to be feeling slightly better...so some small relief there.
I must make my son's financial aid/loan pkg my very next priority---tomorrow---as my garden will start needing my full attn. soon! (and the weather is going to cool down by Sunday!)
My son is working like crazy---haying for the dairy farm and helping at the diesel shop across the road from us. He got a load of square bales in for me the other day and took trash to the dump. He has to do what his dad refuses to get done....due to dads depression (or laziness). Going back to college this Fall will seem slow paced!

I'm hoping that things are on the mend around here and I can get into a routine without having to jump on the broomstick to run here and there....a full time job would get DH out of my way which would be a blessing in many, MANY ways!


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

thank goodness I dont have to go to work tomorrow. I am planning to get up early and go for a bike ride and pick raspberries along the bike trail. will head back home and make a batch of raspberry jam. ( if I find enough berries) 
I found a recipe for making Perfume with essential oils. Roman chamomile - 3drops, Ylang Ylang 3 drops, Jasmine 5%- 20 drops, Rose 5% 10 drops, mix all in a glass bottle and then add 1 1/2 teaspoons Jojoba oil. I am going to pick up the essential oils on the way home today.
Saturday - I need to use the ground beef that is in the freezer. I am thinking about making a big pot of chili and canning it.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Picked and processed 9 pints of beans and 3 pints of bread and butter pickles on Monday. Worked at office Tuesday. Other than picking up a RX have not spent any money since last Friday -- not even groceries. Picked beans again this a.m. and am hoping to get another 9 pints when I get the energy to go do them. Sewed last night and have the dress done except for buttons and buttonholes. It was an easy sew pattern and I'm not happy with the sloppy way the pattern tells how to sew. This time I followed the pattern, next time I will do my own thing. I found 2 more patterns at a thrift show neither have every been used so might use one of those next. Need to have the girl try on this dress so I know if the size is right before I do any more.

I watered the beans again this a.m. and watered the tomatoes for the first time. I had to pick and toss about 75% of the tomatoes due to blossom end rot. I know experts say that is due to a lack in the soil, but everytime I have a problem with it its due to drought. It is so dry here that the state climatologist (sp?) says if the state does not get a good rain by the end of this week we are officially in drought conditions. He was saying in parts of the state corn and soybean crops are already being negatively affected by lack of moisture.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

We picked 4 raspberries....and ate them....our patch has been taken over by blackberries!

I wish I could share some rain with those of you who need it! We got thunderstorms last night and at 10:10pm I swore lightening struck our house....but it hit the corn patch 25 ft away and left a "crop circle" about 5 ft in diameter....we propped up the corn with twine and stakes...hopefully it'll straighten as it is just beginning to form tassle.

We picked 5 zukes and 5 cukes this morning! Zuke onion and steak stir fry sandwiches for supper and I will make some bread when it cools down! 

Looking into fin. aid right now (finally)!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Living room floor is finally down. If Dh can get the staircase finished......then, we will be ready for round 2.

My computer got hacked again.....I think it is all the ramdom inbedded ads in the web sites. GRRRRRRR.

I lucked into a floor model sale on the Koala Quiltpro IV. 30% off.......It has only been on the floor for less than a week.....now it is mine!! Can I get a WOOP- WOOP!!!!

I hope to get the new furniture in the next few days and get the Living area back to some kind of order. Then get moving on my sewing area.

We also got rain for the better part of three days......with cool temps......it gone now....100F again.....MUGGY!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Today I'm finishing up packing, then DH and I are heading out to an Appleseed Project shoot. Kids are tucked away at camp....so we are heading out to celebrate our 20th anniversary  My parents will pick up the kids as they come home from camp....so no rushing back home to pick up kids.

Went to son's Boy Scout camp last night (Family Night). He's dirty and smiling! He has all 3 of his badges down for the week. Then "the question" came...."Mom, can I get an application and be staff next year?" I was waiting for that as he'll be 15 and they pay $95 a week (plus he can work on badges all summer). Of course I said yes....can't hold him back and he will have so much fun (and learn some good work skills). Guess I'll just be a "Mom of one" next summer, lol.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We had a brief shower early this a.m. so I didn't water today. Actually other than finishing sewing the dress I didn't accomplish anything today.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - Think of all the projects you will be free to do next summer!!

Still working in the house. After much head scratching, DH and I decided how we can add more "interior" space for the stores I have amassed.

The Honeyville Freeze dried goods, are still in the boxes.....I don't intend to use them any time soon. Most of the things I have purchased are to hedge inflation and skyrocketing prices. I have MUCH canned goods..... home canning and store bought... and I am truly out of room. 
That is one of the reasons, I have tapped the brakes on my shopping...unless it is a really good deal.

Though, I do continue to look and purchase Ammo!:gaptooth:

I also am focusing on my sewing studio....:grin:


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

making and canning chili today. picked wild raspberries yesterday while on a bike ride. rode 20 miles in the heat! when I got home I was to tired to make raspberry jam. so put the berries in the freezer. maybe I'll do the jam today.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Pulled last of spring beets and canned 6 pints along with 9 pts. green beans. Bugs are getting to be major problem this year; especially stink bugs who don't like DE. Now the blister beetles have returned. Rescued my last two zucchini plants and now they are in the beans. Hornworms back in tomatoes but the chickens love them. Nothing eats a stink bug. No rain in more than 3 weeks but predicted for weekend...we'll see! Promises promises. 

Will spend today sewing last border on my star quilt. Saved enough to have it quilted. Have a wonderful washable wool batt to use so it will be warm but lightweight winter spread.

Spent a good day dusting and sorting all my bookcases. No small task as we have hundreds of books. Wow. Shouldn't have put off that task so long. Gathered two boxes for our Friends of the Library sale. Most of the current novels I buy go to the library when I'm done with them as they have a limited budget for new books. 

Pa sure didn't want to open the pool but with temps topping 90 past two weeks we sure have enjoyed it. When he grumbles I point out the 12,000 gallons of storage water it contains!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Couple weeks ago I realized I needed to get all my UPS's back working. $ of them the batteries had swelled & burst inside. I had to really take the case apart to get the batteries out.

Ordered newer batteries frmo ebay, they arrived this past Thursday. SO now I have my DSL modem and computers on backup for 20-30 minutes anyway.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Dh & I went Antiquing/Junking, etc all day. 
The only thing I found was a small chair and some colored doilies - solid red and solid Aqua, for my sewing area. The chair is small and very surdy. I am going to repaint and recover it myself.....not much to it. I am excited. I looked very hard & there it was......calling to me. It was a good price, too!!!

We went to see a close friend, who has been in the Hospital for more than 2 mo.

It is raining all around us....but....not here. Hot 100F again today 80% humidity.....Truly "Air you can wear.":grump:


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Canned another 4 pints of bread and butter pickles. It was HOT and STEAMY in the kitchen so I was glad to finish. 

Dh has been wanting to order pizza so tonight was the night. With a coupon it wasn't too bad plus we have enough left for lunch one day. Only problem was they sent us a thin crust and we'd ordered regular crust.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I managed to can 6 pints of Jalapeno's, out of the garden. 
Couldn't agree with Ann more, on the HOT and STEAMY kitchen part. WOW!

Laundry, washed dogs, scrubbed bathrooms, swept the never ending dust, and paid bills.

That's about it here.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We all made it home. DD came home from camp COVERED in bug bites! She has 26 on just her legs....her left arm has more red spots then normal skin. Yes, she had bug spray......just with the wet spring followed be heat bugs were BAD, she used an entire (it was NEW) bottle of bug spray in 5 days!!. At least she only has 20 on her face  She, like DH, attract mosquitoes. NO one else needs bug spray when either if them are around.....bugs will look only at them. Although, she says everyone in her cabin looks like her.

Project Appleseed was great. LOTS of information - overload for me. I need small bits of info followed by processing time. But there isn't time for that. BUT I learned enough to be able to work on it at my home range, then do it again next year (or later this fall or early winter). DH was thoroughly disappointed in his performance. He was hoping to do very well.....but didn't. Neither of up have natural point of aim worked out (NPA). So THAT is the task we need to work on. It will re-new my interest in shooting......I mastered "make holes in paper" to the point it is no longer fun. But now I can work on NPA - a renewed purpose.

Stopped at a flea market "in the woods" on the way home (we were killing time). Found a few gems. A bag FULL of leather working tools, kits and patterns and directions for $5. There were at least $20 worth of tools in the bag, 8-10 brand new patterned/projects, etc. Looks like someone was in one of Tandy Leathers' project of the Month clubs in the 70's or 80's and never did any of the projects. Both DH and DS are interested in playing with leather working....so it was a great deal. Also picked up a manual weed eater (the kind with the long blade and handle) for $3. We can toss that in the back of the Jeep when we go to the range and clean up brush as it "gets in the way".

Took a quick walk through the garden last night. Looks like we need to live on cucumbers for the next few weeks, lol. I need to do some harvesting and cleaning up. Lots of "dead" plants, some bug issues. My broccoli produced nice heads then died??!! Usually I get a few smaller "extra" heads, but 1/2 of them died. I'm suspecting bugs - it's been a bad year for them. I have a red tomato!!! It was the first tomato that formed......weeks before any others, lol. It will be pared with a cucumber tonight and cherished


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Happiness is 3" of rain yesterday!!! Came down in buckets and then slowed to pitter-patter. So green out there. I can see red tomatoes needing picking from the house . Looked out there yesterday late and a deer was sampling an apple...got a look at the creepy scarecrow and bounded away!!! Stupid thing still startles me and I know it is there....

The predictors say we'll get rain off and on all week. That would be nice. Probably tomorrow we'll do a quick light till and plant the buckwheat. Two full deep supers of honey to extract. And tomatoes to can. Found my first tomato worm so try to pick as soon as they are ripening....plus the high heat cooks the veggies on the vine.

Spent yesterday printing out alot of prep articles I've been saving and getting them organized. Learned that the local gun club son/dil belong to has the Appleseed program so want to look into that.

Did get the borders done on my star quilt, too. Had to beat myself with a stick to finish as new projects sidetrack me easily. I admit I love to piece but hate to do the boring finishing part. Can guarantee I'd have no finished quilts at all without longarm quilters. All I ever did before was tie comforters. This project turned out better than I expected.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Another hot and muggy day. Picked beans -- not enough to can but I'll cook for supper and with leftovers have enough for all week! Picked cucumbers -- not enough to can and too many to eat so I will take some to my neighbor. Found one small zucchini. I don't know what up with the zucchini. The plants are huge and healthly, they are blooming and setting fruit, but it doesn't develop. Any ideas?

Cut out another dress for the little girl at church yesterday so may sew later. While looking thru my stash for fabric I found two or three pieces that might work for me sun dresses so I looked thru my patterns and found a couple that might do. 

New fruit/veggie stand opened on the highway so I checked it out. They have some beautiful Missouri peaches but $1.75 a pound is a bit out of my reach. I was raised 18 miles north of Iowa/Missouri line so we used to drive down for peaches. I'm now much closer to Nebraska, So. Dakota and Minnesota!! Sweet corn was $6 per dozen.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Promise not to laugh?!
I'm glad that some storms moved thru and the air has changed but I've have to right the corn patch 3 times now....the second lightening strike messed up our phone...just emailed them to fix ASAP due to DH needing to take calls for job interviews!
GRRRR!
Blueberries are good but not sure when I'll get to go pick...so much to do--so little money for gas!
I've picked 31 cukes and 9 zukes. Yesterday I cooked. French toast for the fridge, potato and egg salad and ribs for dinner, goat cheese curds, zucchini bread and muffins. Today I had the pleasure of washing my sons heavily soiled clothes at the Laundromat ---oil and cow manure YUCK!
1/2 way thru the financial aid. I must get this done!!! Making "back to college" shopping lists...


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi. Kinda new here. I have been posting on the frugal living form and just found out that I can post elsewhere also. This whole internet thing is new to me. We just got internet a few weeks ago. Live 3 miles from nearest paved road and any utility lines 6 miles to nearest neighbors. Completely off grid, solar power gravity fed spring wood heat and cooking, root cellar and spring house no refrigerator. Have lived like this for 13 years and have never been happier. Our kids, family and friends think we are nuts. But when power goes out and storms hit this is where they all want to come. Haven't had any critters for awhile but are in the process of getting chickens again and either another jersey or dairy goat, have a garden that is getting more rain than it needs right now. Please excuse any typos and/or mistakes as am only able to do this on smart phone which has a mind of its own. Also this whole internet thing is new to me so u may ask a dumb question. After Brooklyn, Manhattan, 6 years in army and hurricane Andrew the woods is where I want to be. Anyway just wanted to say hi.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

HOWDY From Texas - Lindamarie!!
Glad you found us.
You will love S&EP!!
We are not critical here...especially, concerning type-o's...so, no worries!

Picked about 2 more pints of peppers and about 5 lbs of Tomato's, after work. I am just about to throw in the towel and wait for the fall planting season. It's too hot and dry and I am tired of babying it....just to watch it wither.

Cruised several quilting boards, in my down time at work......Chomping at the bit to get started in my sewing area. Hopefully, some time next week, we can have the furniture delivered and I can get the living area put together, again.
I am so tired of being stacked up.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Decided to go ahead and process the peppers I picked last night. 2 1/2 more pints. I thought doing it at night would be cooler.....not so much. Phew, it's hot!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

more rain!
phone company came....lightening blew a hole in the phone line (no charge for us!)


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome Lindamarie! It's great to "hear" new voices down here.

Humm...it's cooler this week like they said it would be - but it's still humid  Sort of zaps the energy out of ya. Have a load of beans in the caner and a bag full of peppers that need dealt with, not sure what I should do. May just chop and freeze it to use to make salsa later. So far only my banana peppers are producing anything (well I did get 2 jalapeno's, too) Basil's in the dehydrator. Cucumber are going nuts....no ideas what to do with them all - we can only eat (and store) so much relish. Planning to make a mock apple dessert later this week once it's cool-less humid enough to turn on the oven. It's made with zucchini.

We've had enough rain the late 6+ weeks that I haven't had to water anything. From the feel of the air and looks of the sky, won't have to bother with that this week, either.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

yes, welcome Lindamarie!

I can never have enough pickles in my house....dill hamburger chips, bread and butter chips...my family loves pickles on most sandwiches and with baked beans. I even do "stackers" for sub sandwiches. Plus relish and pickles will be "good" on the shelf for years...my mother was throwing away some zuke relish from 2006...I took it and had some on hot dogs just the other day. 

You can also barter those extra cukes for ??? or make friends with the neighbors!

*Finally some good news* (drumroll)

DH has a job interview Thursday.....only his second interview in 2 years! 

(Please, Lord, my nerves are shot from having him mope around the house, let him have this job and find some purpose!)


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

AMEN!! mpillow AMEN!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi folks. Well another rainy day here. It has rained everyday for the past week. My garden needs life preservers and our dirt road looks like someone dropped a car of chocolate pudding on it. Is it just me, or has anyone else gotten stupid comments about how you live. My daughter called earlier and asked what I was doing, I told her checking pantry and getting a supply list together. She was not amused. Wants to know why I just don't make a grocery/house list like other people. Her and her sister have no problem picking up a few things from my supplies when they come to visit though. I am so glad I got internet and found HT, now I know there are other like minded people out there.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Lindamarie-- Oh, No. You are not alone in the "people think you are nuts" dept. 
I get looks, almost everywhere I go. If it is a deal, I buy it, I can up food, until I am ready to drop.
I buy all the ammo I can get my hands on....(which is much harder these days.) ...Virtually every thing I do, I consider it for preps first.

Just because the world did not end....does not mean you will not suffer personal (SHTF) situation(s). I had mine recently. ( Breast Cancer, Son passed away, Wildfires are just a few.) It made my resolve just that much stronger.

I applaude you.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

welcome Lindamarie! dont let others discurage you! my DD has to smell and look at everything closely that I make from scratch. you have knowledge that is valuable. someday people will be thankful that you know what you know. In todays world I think knowing the basic, Canning, etc Is more important than how to text and talk on a cell phone!
Ohiodreamer - make Pickles!!! I made some this year - 1st time and they are great!

got some of the garden weeded yesterday, mowed the lawn and made two loaves of bread. then went for a bike ride to burn off the two slices of bread that I ate!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Well, watch what you ask for...almost 5" rain over past three days! Garden a jungle and the tomato canning season in full swing. Peppers really coming on so need to get chopping and make our winter supply relish. We don't eat many pickles anymore but will make kimchi. Horrible infestation of blister beetles. DE seemed to cool their jets overnight. Have plain given up on winter squash d/t bug problems here. Easier to buy.

Got beans soaking to plant and the area for the other fall vegetables ready as soon as it dries out enough to walk on. Wind turned from the north and humidity has dropped for a couple of days so will try to get garden chores caught up before it is screaming hot again. 

Lindamarie...welcome to the party. We all like being "nuts". I'd far rather be thought a kook for my lifestyle than join those waiting in line for a pack of MRE's from Uncle Sam. There is a lot of knowledge shared here daily.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Good morning. Ok tried to post earlier, darn touch screen phone. So I'm try again. rained most of the night here and starting again. Thanks for the welcome everyone. Glad to know I am not alone. After being in army for 6years, definitely know not to depend on uncle Sam, although I hear the mres are supposed to be better than the c-rations we had back then. 

Have definitely had my own shtf: DH disabled with good and bad days, DD and SIL who can't get their act together and have 3 kids (kids are here a lot), another DD who is single parent of autistic DGD and called last night to say she's having some problems and can she come home for awhile. Our 3 other kids live out of state. I need more coffee!

Completely understand the whole they need to smell it and inspect it thing. DD was eating some deviled eggs I made, said they were great. Then she stopped chewing and asked where I got the eggs, I looked at her then out the kitchen window towards the coop and back at her again. Priceless. She spit it out and. said she only eats store eggs. We invited them all up to make smores at the firepit, DD said she bought a smores maker that way she won't smell like smoke. Most people would run for the hills, fortunately I'm already there. 

Hubby says I should write a book, I told him no one would believe it, but after finding HT and this forum I realize that we all could write volumes.

Anyone have any info, thoughts, ideas on mini jerseys. I really want my cow back and hubs thinks we should get a mini this time. If the kids won't eat fresh eggs how do you think fresh milk is going to go over. Although the grandkids always have a great time coming up here and eat whatever I put in front of them. They even drink powered milk when we don't have fresh.
Well off to see how the garden is holding up. Hopefully not everything drowned. With DD and DGD coming home I guess its a good thing I have supplies&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

If the kids were to act like that here they would not be here to eat..lol. My son does live here and tries to pull the know-it-all stuff often. He will never learn not to, but I do not have to buy in to it. I am working on th egarden today, while it is cool enough. Then I am cleaning the kitchen and preping all the food I have been given this week. Apricots and zucchini...so blessed with people who know I will use it and be glad for it. Later it is cutting fabric for the quilt block exchange and maybe a nap.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Still no rain here and the garden is in dire straights and we're officially back in drought. I watered the beans twice and the tomatoes once but we can't do too much of that. The EPA requires our town to use reverse osmosis (sp?) because our water is naturally soft i.e. too much salt. The town has asked us to conserve usage because the system cannot keep up. 

We had the generator serviced yesterday and was told we needed to get the lily-of-the-valley away from the generator. So I spent a lot of time and more energy than I had digging matted roots from a 4-foot square. Ended up with two kitchen trash bags full plus found a rusted hammer head, broken glass and other odds and ends. I guess that area hadn't been dug over since the tornado.

I planted a tomato that had been sitting around waiting for a space to open up. I doubt it will do anything but it didn't cost me anything to stick it in the ground rather than composting it. The one pepper that had set on dried up and dropped off. Praying for rain here.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

We've had tons of thunder and dark clouds but only a little drizzle of rain in the past few days. My SFG needs to be re-planted with new stuff I just can't make up my mind what I want to plant in it! 

My in-ground garden is not doing so hot. Of course, we didn't really expect much from it anyway. This is it's first year and we didn't really add any type of amendments to it, just tilled up the dirt and stuck in the seeds/plants. Doesn't help that the wild rabbits keep getting in there! 

Picked about 18 tomatoes, a few yellow squash and a zuke. Decided to just dice it all up, throw it in a pot and make a "garden veggie" type sauce out of it. Added some onion, green pepper, celery & garlic to it and am just going to let it cook down really slowly before running it through my food mill.

Oh, and I got my hands on one of the roosters that refuses to stay in the chicken run. It was a lucky catch and I refused to let go! He's now taking a break in my fridge. I figure if I do one rooster every few days (as space opens up in the fridge) I'll eventually get through them all. Told DH about it and he finally admitted that he doesn't like butchering the animals. So I guess it's all on me from here on out. Such is life! 

Also, I think we have a broody chicken on our hands. I'll have to think about putting some eggs under her and see if she can/will hatch them out. I just worry about the rooster killing the chicks, but I'll never know if I don't try.

The 8 chicks we got from the eggs we incubated are doing well. They're 3 weeks old today. They've been "outside" for about 2 weeks now. They have a dog kennel house they're living in right now. Once I get all the roosters taken care of the chicks will be moving into the smaller coop the roosters are in now (after a thorough cleaning of course). 

One of the dogs has learned to "climb" over the fence. Unfortunately, she climbed over the fence while I had run to the bank earlier this week and killed on of our chickens. Grrrr. She's currently tied to a tree but I just don't know what I'm going to do with her. 

DH is back on the road and back to work. I'm so glad because he was about to drive me totally bonkers! LOL I can actually start getting things done around here without worrying about him. Like butchering the chickens & rabbits!

Speaking of rabbits. The baby rabbits are doing good. Eating like little pigs. I'm going to need to get my three "extra" cages emptied out this week (i.e. process the three bucks that are in them) so that I can get them cleaned and get the little ones moved into them.

So I have the process 3 rabbits and 8 more roosters over the next week. I'll most likely just pressure cook and then can all the meat instead of freezing them. I love having handy little pints of meats to pull off the shelf to use for cooking, especially now that it's just me at the house. 

I'm cooking up a large pot of chicken noodle soup using the rooster that DH "accidentally" dispatched about a week ago. I'll most likely can most of it as well. It only has a few of my homemade egg noodles in it so I think it'll be okay for pressure canning.

Anyway, quite a bit needs done and now that I'm home alone, I might be able to get something accomplished! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

*Financial aid is 95% done* woot! woot!

I just got rained out of the garden....its a shame,too, as I had 2 helpers..DD12 and DH (he wants his hair cut for job interview so I bargained with him!) I picked 10 zukes and 7 cukes, some green and yellow beans (supper!) 

Ann...can you somehow use your household gray water on the garden?

lindamarie....as Texican says "hunger is the best spice"...on top of that bypass the adults and aim at the kids who have less inhibitions and take pride in "I grew that" My kids always knew different...they don't care for store eggs and meat...they prefer to hunt and fish for there meat but will help with our farm animals from cute baby to butchering and eating. "Is this Thomas steak?" Thomas was a bull we butchered and they bottle fed. He wasn't the first and he isn't the last.
I know people say not to name it if you are going to eat it but eh...makes a reference point for us.
My son at 3-4 years old loved peas and beans so much that at breakfast he'd be browsing in the garden.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

_Also, I think we have a broody chicken on our hands. I'll have to think about putting some eggs under her and see if she can/will hatch them out. I just worry about the rooster killing the chicks, but I'll never know if I don't try._

I have had many momma chickens and chicks and never had any rooster "dare" to step near momma chicken and her babies. In fact one of my roos liked to help crack the corn up for the babies and helped momma chicken all day long with her brood.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

WHERE IS MGM?????
Check in, Missy!!!!

Texican.....He is a treasure chest of sage advice, info and quips!! He's great and funny!!........Read some of his posts, lindamarie.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Sitting here very frustrated....it is beautiful and cool outside - and I don't have anything to can!! OK, I have tons of cucumbers, but we don't want/need any more relish or pickles - we eat very little of those things (because we eat very little of the things you would put them on, lol). I do need to pick a bunch of cucs today, DH is willing to take a bag in to work to "make them go away". Not too many people he works with garden.....so they are very willing to glean when asked. I'll pick zuc's while I'm at it....those I'll shred and freeze for breads and muffins later (maybe I should bake some today....while it's cool :hrm


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

59degrees here this morning and so far it looks like no rain. Yippie! Made laundry soap and making bread now, hope to get some laundry done. DH has a Dr appt tomorrow so that will take up most of morning, but it will be the first day in a week and half that we have left the homestead.

DD is going to stop at smart bakery today as they have several buckets they are holding for me, she offered to pick them up since she's going that way. That will save me a trip. 

I have never ordered food in bulk on line as I belonged to a buying club, but they have changed their rules/policies and the bulk food store is very high priced, they sell bulk along with $80 yoga pants. Its more of a specialty store. I saw mention of honeyville, Walton feeds and azure foods, any thoughts on these would be helpful.

Ever notice that because we homestead people think we have it easy. I've gotten told to me oh it must be nice to stay home all the time. Another good one since we don't have TV is what do you do to pass the time. I guess people think I sit on my butt and eat bonbons all day. DH disabled and depressed sometimes so deal with that, haul water when tubing, critter or whatever else happens to interupt flow, cut and haul firewood, put up food, fix fencing, etc... Yup, we sure don't have anything to do and pass the time. Somedays I'm lucky to drink a cup of coffee while its still hot. Ok, I'll shut up now.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I did the best prep ever yesterday. I took the pistol I could not pull the slide on (nor could I get the bullets in the clip,something is wrong with my hands, no strength at all) to a gun shop and traded it for a revolver with a cylinder. That I can load, carry and be able to use if the need arises without fighting the darn thing. I still owe a bit on it so it is on layaway until the first of the month. Then, its off to the range to work out the kinks and then in September it's ccp class time.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a .22 rifle and that's it. Need to get something better as we have a bear that graces our property often, plus have had a few visitors show up in middle of night. They said they got lost, guess they didn't notice the 3 locked gates that they just walked around. Anyhow, know I need something more but don't even know where to start. I broke my wrist awhile back so like you would probably need something with a cylinder. Any suggestions? Not afraid of guns handled then in military but that was many years ago. Plus I hate the thought that I might have to use it.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Guns....I don't mind .22 revolver, or a .22 lr, or a 20 gauge shotgun....the bigger rifles, handguns, shotgun gauges leave me "stunned" from noise and/or kick...I'm not a very big person and I shoot left....:huh: the kids and DH are righties with rifles. I'm right handed but left eyed! 

DH had his interview this morning while I was milking. It sounds like it went fairly well. I quizzed him and I am proud of him. His answers were very honest and appropriate and his credentials also match up well. We shall see.

It was COLD this morning! 50 degrees at sunrise! Now it is a mighty beautiful day....low humidity and full sunshine...feels a bit Fall-ish!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

My mom is probably rolling over in her ashes 'cause we drink straight from the cow milk. She used to send several gallons with us when we went to visit our country cousins....do you think she knew we drank the real stuff while we were there and Aunt Doris never told? Can still remember her in the chicken house catching a chicken and wringing its neck. Dinner! Had a huge garden of food, not flowers. Amazing to this city child. 

Guess when folks know REAL hunger they will change their tune. We have the fattest nation in the world full of malnourished people. 

Lindamarie...if the bear theat destroyed our 11 colonies of bees ever returns he won't be met with a .22! Conservation dept. offered us rubber bullets and a loaner electric fence charger. Thanks much.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I have bad arthritis in my thumb joints (basal joint) and have no pinch on my left hand and miminal on my right. I need a revolver and have tried different guns but can only manage a 22. Not all 22's are created equal so I always want to try the gun in my hands before considering buying. On one gun I could not push the safety. On another could not push the lever to release the cylinder. My name is on 3 waiting lists of back ordered guns that I'm hoping will come in soon. I've been on one list 2 years. We keep going to the sheriff's office and paying for a permit to buy which expires without a gun being found. I think I am going to wait for a phone call before I go back to get the permit.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

This is what I got..http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/54613..can carry in my purse or in holster. Very light and easy to handle. I have a .22 pistol also with cylinder. and a .22 rifle that will see me through until I can afford another larger caliber. I didn't want pink but it's good in my hand, it's a good fit and they changed grips to a larger size...it will definitely do


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

on the revolvers you can have a regular cylinder and also a magnum cylinder...if you want more punch....

Well we got a lot of garden work done today...I put down some empty feed sacks between the bean rows, some "experimental" red film mulch around tomato plants and weeded a bunch more. My tomato plants did not get caged and have sprawled all over the place and have quite a few "greenies" on them....hopefully when the beans and pickles calm down the tomatoes will keep me busy.

Financial aid paperwork sent. 100% done.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mpillow... Congratulations on finishing the financial paperwork! Good luck and whatever you do don't lose the pin number.&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Sent 5 cuc's home with a friend. I have 12 more bagged up for another friend's hubby to stop by and pick up tomorrow!! That leaves me about 12-15 more to deal with....not counting all the tiny ones and blossoms. It's a good cuc year in my yard.

I have 3 loaves of chocolate zucchini bread in the oven and 4 more 1 cup piles of zucchini in the freezer....all from 1 zucchini!! I have 4-5 more out there "that" size - UGG!!

Have a work party set up to go to FIL's on Saturday. We are going to clean up some trees that went down in a storm....and a few "dead standing" ones. He's going to get a mulcher for the small stuff....the big stuff we can bring home for winter!! I'm planning to take one of those loves of choc-zuc bread for dessert 

On the up side all the tomatoes are green....so they don't need me, lol.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the gun info, now need to convince DH. 

My mother wants to know how we manage to live this. According to her, this is a waste if my college education and I wasn't raised to live like this. It's because of that education and how I was raised that opened my eyes and that's why I live like this. Needless to say it was a short conversation today. She also reminded me that Kroger sells bread. Ugh! Time for one more walk thru the garden.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

My carry is a Sig P238 /380 caliber with Chrimson Trace Laser sites. It has Houge Rubber Grips, which absorb that shock...and is fairly small and light. Honest, it is not too bad, and will stop most anything. I am a small person 5'2" , about 98lbs.

I usually shoot a Springfield 9 mil at the range & a Saiga 20gage with a slug shot. I also shoot a Berretta 391......{{{{{{{{it leaves a mark}}}}}}}}:gaptooth:

We have a good bit of others for various uses......

It really is( and...should be) all about personal comfort.

If you are more comfortable with a revolver, get some "MOON Clips, or Speed loaders" They are WELL worth the few extra $'s they will cost. If you have hand, or strength problems.......They are the cats meow!! You won't regret buying them. You might also check in to the Houge grips......They really do the job.

Don't ever let anyone tell you what kind of gun is best for you......if it does not feel like it is an extention of your arm......pass.

This is just my 2 cents......but...... I spend a good bit of time with my weapons

Best wishes!!

Lindamarie- There are quite a few college educated folks on here, I'll venture to say.....most of us.. We have just had our eyes and minds opened. You are NOT alone.....trust me.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a speed loader. The people who own the gun shop are the type of people who tell it like it is. They are selling these light lady pistols to women who want a gun but have issues with their hands and they sell a bunch of them. I also decided I need to do some strength training. My hands are so week and I have no upper body strength worth talking about. I have turned into a week old woman before I have turned 60 even. I am rather upset that the Berretta I won and loved the feel of and the power of was worthless in the long run.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I have improved strength in my arms using 2 lb. weights. My hands cannot handle anything heavier or any push/pull exercises, but I can use the 2 lb. weights and I have seen some improvement in my arms. Hands need surgery but information I received from doctor basically says surgery eliminates pain but does not necessarily improve hand strength or pinch. BTW I'm 70.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Age is just a number........but, I'm not telling mine! I am in the "certain age", catagory. LOL.

We owe it to ourselves to keep enough strength, to defend, what we hold dear. 
After all......Prepping........is staying prepared. If you own a bajillion- gillion-million boxes of ammo.....They are useless, if you don't have the strength to load the guns!!:shrug:........just saying.

I even have taken mine out unloaded and just practice pulling the slide......if a gun is new....it will be stiff....but it will become easier. Also, Did they tell you.... the clips for the semi - auto's, also have speed loaders.....they should have showed you that, if you are struggling to load. There is a lady friendly answer to all those things!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Good morning. It's 53 here a bit chilly. Getting coffee made then will wake up DH and off to Dr hopefully will have a good appt. He needs some meds changed. Want to head to thrift stores also so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

I am definitely a novice here compared to you guys when it comes to weapons going to have to get my butt in gear. Would definitely hate to lose all we had to idiots or have a bear encounter because I wasn't prepared. Time to dust off my brain and remember military training and get some more recent training.

Btw DH is 49 and I'm 52, I swear I can run circles around some people half my age&#55357;&#56842;. Have a good day


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

At age 65 I have serious arthritis in my hands....at times have to have help just to lift pots off the stove. Breaking left wrist 3 yrs. ago made the problem worse with nerve damage. But I plug along. Knitting seems to help my hands stay mobile. Somedays I wouldn't have enough hand strength to even pull a trigger. Not a good situation.

Another 7 pints beans canned up and doing peaches and tomatoes today. Sooo hot in my kitchen. No way to efficiently air condition an 110 yr. old farmhouse. I dream of a separate kitchen/honey house. Cement block and cold! Have plans drawn up so someday.... 

Suppose to rain today and is pleasantly cool. Off to plant another lb. of beans. Tomatoes coming in by the tubful. DE has worked on the tomato worms. Getting to love that stuff! Blister beetles totally left the bean patch with one application.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, it was another early morning...not by choice (insomnia). Instead of sitting around and worrying about it I got to work. Laundry load number six is in the washer, beets are pickled, bills are paid, I read a few more chapters of the kids school books for this year (Only about 15 more books to go - ugg) I'm finding Uncle Tom's Cabin to be a difficult read....I never had to read it in school, so I need to do it now so I can understand the questions I'll be asking DS later. The good thing about being up early is I was able to bail out the neighbor, lol. Neighbor boy came over early this morning with his water cooler and asked if he could have some ice. He has Soccer conditioning all day and apparently his family ran out of ice. I loaded him up....and giggled once he was out the door. These are our dear neighbors, the ones that we prep for as they are work horses and if the SHTF they would earn ever bit of what we have for them. Although, they are starting to follow our lead on some things, lol. They have added apple trees and elderberries in the last 18 months and their garden is growing in size  They are slowly catching that bug, at least.....oh, and we now have them armed. Invited them to the range a few years back and they had SO much fun....they had to go out and pick up some for themselves, then join the range.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - I only wish I had neighbors like that! I have a couple of serious prepper friends......that stay on the path of self sufficiency.....But sadly, I know of several families......( including some of my relatives), that have already fallen off the band wagon.....Oh, well......you can bring a horse to water, etc.


I have 5 more fruit trees holding....waiting for Fall planting season....

Man, I am dog tired tonight........I'll see you lovely ladies tomorrow!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok a stupid question.....how do you let someone know you like their post? I did it once and have no idea how. There are a lot of great posts and I would like to let you guys know. 

Been a very trying day. SIL is going to help with get acquainted with firearms. He wanted to know I was mad at him first. He has no sense of humor.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Lindamarie........Just hit the "LIKE" button located on the far bottom right, of the post.

Good luck with the firearm's refresher......Wish I could help you out! Don't let anyone push you. Just breathe and don't jerk the trigger. RULE#1 Treat a firearm like it is always loaded......Keep you finger OFF the trigger, until you are ready to fire.
(it is harder to do than it sounds like)

We ordered another truckload of Hay to store......We are scared to pieces, it will be in short supply again this year.:grumble: 
Also added 3 pallets of Feed.

It's about 70000% Humidity today.....Lawdy, it is steamy.

I am going to bathe all the Border Collies.....tomorrow. ;P 

I am off to the paint store, as soon as it opens.

Ya'll have a great day!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Well don't know if this will be a double post our not, phone possessed thus morning. Took DH to Dr yesterday, have some test scheduled. Got to thrift store, picked up 2 flannel sheets with a winter print that will make nice pj's for the dgds, a towel rack for the bathroom that we are still redoing and a dehydrator all for $5. 

Stopped by farmers market at closing time and got some beets and squash as mine drowned. So will be canning beets and beans and making zuuc bread and patties. While waiting for DH meds to get filled strolled thru the meat dept at Kroger and picked up chicken breast and pork that had been marked down to .99 per pound. Canner will be in overdrive today.

Our 3 1/2 dgd has to come live with us for awhile. DD had lost her job and just got a new one. Started this morning. DD was staying with a friend and her mom, they are not used to having an autistic toddler around and she has no daycare or sitter so over the creeks and thru the woods to grandmas house we go. At least Dd got a job. Dgd did tell dh and me that she doesn't like out house, she loves our house&#55357;&#56842;. Other DD has to have some surgery and their 3 kids will be coming to stay with us also. That will be 4 dgd's under the age of 5. DH wanted to turn the phone off last night. At least we prep, so it won't be too hard having extra people here. Dh said we should have never moved the tree that was blocking the road yesterday and just stayed home. 

Hopefully dd's will get settled quick before school starts as it has been a very long time since I homeschooled. I picked up extra coffee yesterday but forgot the Advil!:sob:


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

:sob:Oh yippie! It's raining again


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

lindamarie said:


> Good morning. It's 53 here a bit chilly. Getting coffee made then will wake up DH and off to Dr hopefully will have a good appt. He needs some meds changed. Want to head to thrift stores also so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> I am definitely a novice here compared to you guys when it comes to weapons going to have to get my butt in gear. Would definitely hate to lose all we had to idiots or have a bear encounter because I wasn't prepared. Time to dust off my brain and remember military training and get some more recent training.
> 
> Btw DH is 49 and I'm 52, I swear I can run circles around some people half my age&#55357;&#56842;. Have a good day


I'm 52 also! where did the years GO! I don't feel that old!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Peggy said:


> I'm 52 also! where did the years GO! I don't feel that old!


At the rate grandchildren are showing up here it's a good thing I don't feel my age&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I had 4 kids under 5yo at one point(1997-1999)....2 were high needs foster kids....those were the days!
I made sure everyone played outside in the afternoon....no matter the temp or weather so they'd be sure to sleep well and I went to bed when they did! Even as young as 18 months they had little jobs...from hanging socks to feeding the dog/cat...They watched very little tv...usually just before bed so I could clean up the kitchen and get everyone into jammies and baths when needed.

I picked beans cukes and zukes today! finished weeding the sprawled tomatoes....helped out at the pantry...took DD swimming....I'm going to have a drink while I make dinner and 
prepare cukes for pickling tomorrow. DH mowed the lawn---its so nice to have him do something w/o me nagging!

Tomorrow will be a cooking/canning day.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Two loads of beans done and another ready to go in. Probably would have been done sooner but I had to play Polly pocket. Lucky for me DH doesn't mind helping with the beans. Sure feels good to be getting the pantry stocked.

I can't seem to find the "like" button at the bottom of the post, will look again. 

DH said we should think about getting another solar panel and a refrigerator. It's been 13 years since I had a refrigerator. Heck I wash clothes in a bucket.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I hope you don't have to wash clothes for 4 kids plus you and your dh in a bucket. I know it can be done, but sure wouldn't want to do it!!!!!

Wish you could send your rain this way. We're still dry, dry, dry. 

I found a big zucchini today so make a z chocolate cake. I have not had z for several years and could not find my old recipe so used one from the King Arthur e-mails I get. It was good, but not sure I like it as well as my old one. I also could not remember how I shredded the z so used my hand operated salad shredder. It was okay but I'm thinking I'll try the food processor next time. Choc cake and z bread is the only way dh will eat z. I'm hoping to do z chips in the dehydrator and see if he will go for those. He loves chips but I won't buy them for him anymore due to his diabetes. I figure z chips would be 100% acceptable in his diet IF he will eat them. Has anyone made them? Do you peel the z first?

I bought a Faberware mandoline last summer but didn't use it because my cucumbers didn't survive. I absolutely love it. I sliced cucumbers and onions for my bread and butter pickles in a flash, each slice was exactly the same thickness and I still have all my fingers. I can hardly believe how much time and effort it saved me or understand why I didn't buy one years ago.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I gathered about 7lbs of Peppers....10 lbs Zukes......
I grated the Zukes and put them in freezer camp. Filled the canner with more peppers and took those out a little while ago. The next batch is going to be Salsa.

I really hate to have canning going on while I am trying to reno the inside o
f the house.......oh, well. I AM trying to do it in the wee-hours, so the heat is not so stiffling!!

Dh drug me out to more antique shops.....he has become obsessed! 
We brought home 2 cabinets,an antique wall clock, a small table, a hand crank sewing machine, and we have 2 others beng held,& a media cabinet. The truck was full! He had to stop.

Ann - Those mandoline's are the best-ever invention, for us canners. The best-ever!

linda marie, Far right bottom corner....right above the Quote buttons  It won't be on the post ypu are typing....look just aboveyour current post. It's not really a buttton......it just says "LIKE" in BLUE!

I got the banister railing primed and may apply a bit of paint today. I used my $10 reward $ at ACE. Came in right handy.

Went out early to feed the stocks and flocks........so, most of the rest of the day is mine.......yeah right - HA! Ha!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok I have tried to post 4 times phone is possessed.

Ann....yes all laundry done in buckets and please send some dry weather.

Tdd....looked for the thumbs up like thing and phone is playing hide and seek with it. I know its there I found it once but guess its on vacation now.&#55357;&#56844;

Got 27 pints of beans done yesterday even tho Polly pocket moved onto kitchen table....how can a doll barely 3-inches tall have that many clothes and accessories&#55357;&#56864;.

DH had a migraine all day yesterday and a med change, hopefully today will be better.

To do list includes cleaning wood shed, tagging trees for cutting and trying to fix fencing. Oh yea, still got beets and chicken to can today. Dgds like being in the woods, just need to keep them out of the nettles, grandma those plants bite me.

Since we don't have a refrigerator they get a kick out of the root cellar....we can walk right inside your refrigerator. You gotta love them. At least they eat anything that I cook and make no comments about it. Hopefully will get some sun for outside time. It rained all night here and a drizzle every now and then, ground is sopping wet.

Whoever said this is supposed to be our golden years LIED! At least we planned for a shtf. Oh well time to get another cup of coffee. Someone please say a prayer for me and include a part about not running out of coffee


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

HAHAHA!! Lindamarie. I just rcently told my DH, " Nobody told us, our Golden Years, were gonna be made outta FOOLS GOLD.:heh:"!!!

I just stopped for another cuppa coffee, too!
Gave the stair railing a second coat of primer. Waiting for it to dry.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Glad I bought a mandolin last summer as bought 50# delicious carrots at the Mennonite store and need to get going on them. Plus rice, white ww flour, beans, sugar to get stored properly. Pa tried the mandolin first...cut himself. He always thinks he knows how to do something without reading the instructions! Got Kevlar glove for rotary cutting so I use that as a bad cut would sure slow down my canning season. Those puppies are way sharp. Every canner needs one. Great for making jerky stripes,too.

Sundays are a day of rest for us. Read,sew,float in pool, no set meals. Don't even glance at stuff ripening on the counter or dirty floors. Let myself go back to sleep,too if I want! No up and at 'em..... 

Looks like rain again today. In past week we got almost 5". Enough I say. Deer in the garden decided to top my corn patch. And something tested one of my melons. The ripening apples are drawing them....we have fruit trees planted all around our old garden. Main orchard over by the new plot we've started. Next the fallen pears will be drawing them in.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

It was so cold last night and tonight is supposed to get down into 50's. Its July in Iowa for pete's sake. I dug out the comforter & a long sleeved nightgown plus wore socks to bed. The neighbor said her furnace came on in the middle of the night!! 

I picked cucumbers again. Gave them to the neighbor as she was wanting to do pickles from her mother's recipe. Unless the vines blight I should have a lot more coming on. Cut and washed mint to dry for tea. I hung it on the clothes line in the basement. My hands smell so good! Spent time pulling weeds and then pruned trees from various shrubs around the house. Its a perfect day for working outside.

We've put the soaker hose on the beans several times and they have revived and are blooming like crazy. Tomorrow I will check and pick if they are ready. I'm hoping to get another 30 pints. I didn't get a second planting in because dh was determined it was too late and I didn't want to listen to his complaining for the next six weeks. 

The onions tops are falling over and drying so they will need to be harvested soon. I will keep some in the basement and dehydrate the rest. Food processer makes quick work of chopping for the dehydrator. Only issue is the whole house will smell like onions for days! I am using the dehydrator in the basement now so that helps some.

My tomatoes are beginning to ripen. I've had a few cherry tomatoes and a couple Romas. Blossom end rot remains an issue even tho I've watered some. We desperately need a good soaking rain.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann I have wish I could send you some if the rain we are getting here. I would like some sun and dry weather so little people could play outside.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

So lindamarie...are y'all completely w/o electric? Do you have a hand pump for water? A generator?

At our cabin we now have electric and propane but when the kids were little there was none so we swam in the Dead River or heated water on the woodstove for the solar shower bag. The river was always cold so I filled the coolers with a couple inches of water and put leftovers into mason jars for the night....winter was easy 'cause the bears had denned and the cooler could go on the porch.

Got 6 pints of bread and butter pickles done, 8cups of shredded zuch in the freezer, made zuch/banana/blueberry bread and muffins, froze 15# of flour (that's all I could fit, will swap out the remainder in a couple days). DH is brewing a monster chili! He even bought me a case of Quart jars (I have ooooooodles(hidden away), but it was a nice gesture.)

I too need to do a sugar, oil, bean and flour run on the store but I'm trying to get things organized and rotated before refilling too much....looks like I have plenty of relish...counted 16 pints. Need to find a sale on ketchup and mustard.

I'm hoping to get 50 q of green and yellow beans canned from our garden. We ate just about that many jars last year.

Mutti---your day of rest sounds wonderful! My dog never allows me to sleep much past 7am....he jumps on the bed and licks my face or my feet----and barks! At 100 pounds he is hard to ignore.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mpillow...have solar panels, 2-55watt. They run our lights and we have an inverter that will run some ac things. Water is gravity fed from 700ft away. We have a generator but we mainly use it to charge batteries when several cloudy days. With the noise it makes and the cost of gas we try not to use it very often.

When we moved here we still had 2 of the 5 kids at home and all of them homeschooled. We do use a laundromat in the winter at times and for washing blankets and coats, but really try to do all wash here. 

I can't say that there's much I miss, after all the years here it just seems natural. Dh and I are both from ny and also lived in Vermont. When I was in military I traveled alot stateside. There are times I feel a little out of the loop, but not much. We haven't had tv in years and from what I understand we are not missing anything. Between taking care of dh and now dgds and everything else that goes with living in the woods, there's always something to do.

The beets decided to be a pain and not have their peels come off easily but finally got them done. Its been awhile since we've had kids on a full time basis and there are a million questions about canning and they all want to help.

I'm still having a hard time finding the like icon, should just let one of the kids show me. Also, at the risk of sounding really like I have been living in a bomb shelter what or who is a honey boo boo child? This was a topic of discussion at the drs office.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi, all, I'm ba-a-a-a-ck! Checking in as ordered, TDD, lol.  I've been off line for the last few weeks or more, working on the community fair stuff and around the place here, instead of spending time with my on-line friends. More on that in a minute. Lindamarie, I just wanted to an my belated WELCOME to S&EP. I've been enjoying your posts today as I catch up on all I've missed while I was gone. I had to laugh when I saw your comments on trying to post from a smart phone...I've had the same experience, and sometimes I think I'm not smart enough for my smart phone! Posting isn't easy when you're typing with 2 thumbs, is it? 

I survived the fair! Got my decorations in for the garden dept ahead of schedule, even dug out all the quackgrass roots I could find in the garden bed out front, dug in some compost, tilled it all up and planted it with herbs, rhubarb, and zucchini, mulched it with shavings, and made signs to label each plant in the garden. I even added permanent edging around the bed to hopefully keep everything where I planted it. My regret is not taking a pic of the garden during the fair. I got pics of the inside of the dept, but took them when it was dark, so didn't get the outside then, and forgot to do it later. I suppose I could take the markers back down and put them in, just long enough to snap a shot? I did get a blue ribbon and a "Special Award" on it, along with many, many nice comments on how much nicer it looked. I've been wanting to have a real garden there for as long as I've been garden dept superintendent, so since 2001! I entered quite a few herbs and some currants in my dept, a few flowers in floral, and ended up only entering dried items in domestic arts. Got blues on all 4 items - dried catnip, applemint, raisins, and dehydrated cooked chicken breast chunks. I know who judges that department, although she didn't know whose items she was judging...I think I might have been "outed" as a prepper, lol. The comments on the chicken were along the lines of, "is this a survival kit item?"  Had nice judging comments on all, and she especially liked the chicken, commenting how nice it looked, and how smart it was to have a fat-free protein item on the shelf. Methinks she has some prepper leanings herself. I had fun with the family, went to the parade with all the grandkids, and basically had a wonderful time.

By the time fair was over, I really needed to deal with my plums and peaches from Bountiful Baskets. I've been dehydrating peaches, cooking plum puree for later jam making, and since it's cool out today, I'm making a peach crumble to use up the rest of the peaches tonight. A few went to waste before I realized there was a bad peach in the bottom of the box...I hate that I wasted any of them, but at least I have a gallon jar full to the brim with sliced dehydrated peaches, plus all the ones I snacked on. I'm also dehydrating herbs - oregano, sage, catnip, lemon balm, various mints, onions and garlic. I'll set the best aside for fair entries next year, and the rest goes on the shelf for daily use and for storage. The catnip will delight my "nipheads" - the 2 remaining kitties sharing my home. They ignore the dried catnip during the growing season, but sure enjoy it all winter!

Today was housework and laundry day - I'm drying the last load now. Taking advantage again of the cool weather today to use the dryer without overheating the house. Also burning the paper trash in the woodstove tonight, as there is a burn ban on outside. I've just been puttering from room to room, cleaning, straightening, putting away all the fair stuff, and making everything tidy again. I have so many projects I'm working on - little ones like hose mending, slightly bigger ones like sanding paint off the rolling cart, building a new slat for it and gluing it all back together, and big ones like reclaiming my garden. I've mended over 100 ribbons for the fair, found a bunch more ribbons to donate back, and have the ribbon count done for ordering next year's ribbons. It's amazing how many little jobs you can get done when you're not working! I'm still taking voluntary vacation days - haven't worked, but one day in the last month. I'm still thoroughly enjoying my time off, but I miss my co-workers! I suppose I should start working for a living again at some point, lol.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Here_Comes_Honey_Boo_Boo..here you go...kinda think you will be sorry you asked..nasty bunch they are (imho)

also...here is a place to watch some of their stuff...http://www.---io.com/show/here-come...&t_source=64&gclid=CKm4vLTX07gCFYdxQgodcHcA-g


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

And I don't have a like button now..did earlier, then it was gone..think the gremlins got into something...?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Got the first coat of paint on the stair rail....has to dry 16hrs before a second coat.

Measured my windows, in my sewing area, for drapes. Need to order the fabric today.
I was able to move a few things back into the living area.....Yay!! Sure hope I can get that stairway finished soon.....the the furniture will be delivered, and the lights can go up.
We have a commode in the upsairs BR, we have to replace....there is always something!

Hay will be delivered today......Lucky me.....I will be at work and will miss out on the stacking and stowing!!:dance:

I got the orchard watered yesterday, man that is a job! We need rain so very badly.

MGM - I kinda knew what you were doing( Fair), but, I thought you would at least check in!:soap:
lindamarie -INMO - You are not missing a thing......not knowing about Honey Boo Boo. They are a HOT MESS!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Yippie, hooray, happy dance, kiss the ground, etc....we have blue sky and sunshine. Granted its 54degrees but we have sun!!!!

Hello MGM. Welcome back!

With the sunshine will try and fit in a load or two of laundry. How many princess dresses do you gave to wear in one day while drinking chocolate milk? 

Still have beets to can and pork. We pack meats really well with ice in coolers, one is 12 volt, and keep all in root cellar till canning. In the winter we keep alot more on hand. Ice cream is strictly seasonal, the winter season.

Need to build new chicken coop for next spring so have to work on that area and still need to tag our standing dead trees. I got my loom restrung so I could weave some rag rugs, so hopefully will find some time for that. Weaving and sewing might become a 'when the dgds are sleeping' project. I try to show them but some are too young and just want to pull the strings, etc. Btw they are 4 1/2, 3 1/2, 2 1/2, and 8 months. We also live in a not very large cabin with lofts. Playpen and toddler beds everywhere.

DD is number 3 on a waiting list for an apartment and she says new jib is going well. She had been out of work since march and single parent to the 3 1/2. Other DD and sil, not sure what's going on there but all little ones are happy here.

A friend phoned yesterday and told me how lucky I am that I don't have to work. I just wanted to laugh. Why do people think that living like we do is not work. Granted we choose to live like this...no real power, heat and cook with wood in winter, garden, etc. We stopped at the library on our last trip to town, I think I have read 4 pages. There's always something to do and something that needs fixing. Yes, living in the woods, 3 miles from nearest road and 6 miles from nearest neighbor
is a piece of cake. We wouldn't have it any other way. Ok rant over.

Thanks for letting me know I'm not missing anything with the boo boo child. I'm still trying to figure out what the hype was with the kardasins. Don't get me wrong we do go online for news and try to listen on radio but most of what's out there is depressing and some stuff that makes the news is stupid.

Oh well off to the laundry buckets before the sun goes away. Have a great day.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

MPillow....my aged Corgi wakes us up by 4...out the front door to pottie and waddles around to back door to bark until we let him in! Just grateful he remains housebroke!! If its early I just take a book back to bed...quick sleeping pill for me....

Off on Aldi run today. Looks like rain and tomatos can wait one more day


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy day, happy day. We were just given a 5 burner gas stove in good condition. Only thing oven has electronic start and need to remove, so if anyone has ideas let me know. This is great as I am using an ancient apartment size propane stove that only holds 1 canner at a time.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Sweet score on the stove, LM! Google and You Tube are your friends when it comes to removing that electric start - I've learned so many things there that I never dreamed would be posted somewhere! Oh, yeah, I'm with the others, Honey Boo Boo and her family are a total train wreck. I like to watch some reality TV, mainly shows on Alaskan living and (ducking head with shame here...) ahem, Naked and Afraid, mainly so I can scream at the TV, lol. But I cannot stomach that Boo Boo show. Blech. TDD is right, HOT MESS!!!!!

Speaking of TDD, I really meant to check in, Missy, but I kept running out of day and oomph! Then at some point, you realize there is so much to read to catch up, that there just isn't time. But, I'm back now.  I'm so envious (in a good way) of the progress you're making on your home makeover. Mine needs so much work, mainly plumbing and electrical, plus re-leveling the house and adding more support around the perimeters of the den (bookshelves) and pantry. Might need to replace the subflooring in the utility nook and kitchen, too, and the siding on the south end of the house. Other than that, it's mainly cosmetic and things I want to build on, like the sunroom and porches. Some of the work I can do myself, but some is too heavy for one person to handle. I don't really need someone super-skilled, just an extra set of hands attached to a strong back!

I have another VV tonight, and am not scheduled again until Saturday and Sunday night. I've already asked for VVs for both nights. So far the money is holding steady, so I can keep enjoying my time off. Thinking about taking a short trip, but there's so much to do here!

I'm filtering water, continuing with cleaning and organizing around the house, and cleaning out the vehicle interiors today. I'm getting the emergency supplies that stay in the vehicles organized while I'm at it. I'm also continuing to dehydrate stuff today - having 2 Excaliburs comes in handy at times like this. I've decided that dehydrating juicy plums isn't worth the electricity used to do it - 2 full days and they're still in need of at least a couple more days.

Well, back to work!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM- I have 2 Excalibers, also......AWSOME!! Many time they are both full running on tilt!! Yeah, Plums, Peaches, any stone fruit, takes a ton of power. They really have to be canned or frozen to earn their keep!!

BTW - See if you can rustle up our buddy RF........Will ya?

I actually found a little bit of time to work on my sister's Cathedral Window's Quilt. It is so slow going on it.......I'm pathetic. Whine....whimper!! It is completely hand stitched, so I figure......I'll be about....oh....say....210 yrs old before I finish, if I don't get a move on!!

I need to go sand the first coat of paint on the stair rail, so I better get to it. I can't get going on my sewing studio, until we finish the projects we have started now.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, I'll try to e-mail him and see what's up. I miss his posts.

I cut peaches into slices and they dehydrate very quickly, but those big, juicy plum halves are power hogs! I just checked the Bountiful Baskets site and they have nectarines this week...unfortunately, it's an A week, and I only get B weeks here. Hoping they have nectarines again next week...I love to dehydrate them because I don't have to PEEL them. I guess they are higher in vitamins than peaches, too.

I love quilts, but I have long since admitted to myself that I will never be a quilter. No patience, and I'm great at starting projects, but not so good at finishing them! Better take your anti-oxidants if you plan to live to be 210, lol!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Picked and canned green beans, did a batch of bread and butter pickles, shredded and froze zucchini, sliced and put zucchini in the dehydrator. Spent a very long time washing up everything (no dishwasher here) and then fixed supper. Dh did the supper dishes. Also, washed and hung two loads of laundry. Tomorrow I work at the office all day then will shop before coming home. I'm so glad I'm retired so I can do nothing all the time - lol. I think Wednesday I'll sleep all day!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I am so glad, I am not doing "power caning", this year. I have done so much, for so long, I finally filled up my lauders, my closets, my wherever else I could stick it, area. That is one of the reasons, we are doing some remodeling and I am movng my sewing area......I need more pantry!!:smack

MGM sent you that info.....via your e-mail.​


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

crazy busy!

Had to go collect DD17 from my parents. She has been picking blueberries, doing yardwork and cooking for them since Thurs. She got a call to babysit (24hr shift) She did bring home some wild Maine blueberries and some pie and blueberry buckle that she and my mom made with the berries...YUM!

On my way I stopped at TSC and got some grain. Stopped in road construction 8 times (gas pipeline) and then on the way home I stopped at KMART, because I had $50 from swagbucks to spend and Jack the dog and his 2 kitties needed food. I got some ketchup and mustard (10/10$), koolaid packets(10/1$) tissues$1, pencils,--clearance gum,candy and burrito wraps for 1.50 total, a pillow for DH (the dog stole his) 2pkg of hot dogs($1 each) and 2 block cheese($2.09) spent $55.04 only $5.04 out of my shallow pocket. Cae home and picked beans, cukes and zukes...snapped the beans to fill a gallon freezer bag, will pick again today and should have my first 7Q to can tonight.:happy:
Just finished milking the goats and the power went out....stupid neighbor dropped a tree on the lines and of course a thunder shower was brewing. 2hrs later power was on...

DH got called in for some furnace work for my brother. Our phone lines are burned all the way under our house so we have to buy new wire and connectors to DIY tomorrow. We just re-did them last year:hrm: Seems our house is a lightening magnet!:smack
Got to take DD to work and since the rain has passed I have a mountain of laundry to do...2 loads done thus far and last night's dishes. Phone bill finally corrected and had a credit of $25:clap:

Is RF(I'm thinking RickFrosty) MIA? DH is planning to go to the cabin this weekend and he can ask around...if anyone has seen him.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

47th wedding anniversary so what did we do???? Canned 14 qts and 18 pts. carrots! Still 20# in the 50# bag. Pa used his Kevlar glove with mandolin so no catastrophes. 1/2 bushel of peaches awaiting our care tomorrow...huge freestones. I do so love our Mennonite store but you better get there early am if you want bulk fruit. Still out of a bunch of bulk stuff we need like more navy beans but did have the Prairie Gold white wheat flour so got another 50# bag and stuck in freezer. Did 7 qts. tomatoes last night and every flat place in kitchen piled with ripening stages of tomatoes. This old farmhouse kitchen has nil counter space to begin with....no House Beautiful pictures here....Countryside readers might enjoy the bounty though....

Got over 2" rain this am and raining again...what is this? Figure the rain bonanza is 'cause we bought an irrigation system this year which we haven't had to install. Looks like a marvelous year for apples, too. Really filling out. First year we actually got ripe plums on our tree.

so busy with garden/canning that Sunday has become the day I grab for quilting. Knitted thru my stash of sock yarn. Like to knit while watching the few TV shows I like. Pa got new specs and has been doing a lot more reading. He does love this Free Speech tv station though!

TDD...I do a lot of my canning for my sons. They both love to cook. I hate to have unfilled jar!

Ann,,,think I work harder now that I'm retired. Hope you got some of this rain.

Lindamarie....great score with the stove. I sure need way more burners in canning season.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Mid-season kitchen scrub down today. Cleared all the counters (they are our dumping ground), scrubbed, and bleached them. Feels so "clean" in there, lol. Floor is still a mess, but I have a bunch of canning to do, so why bother.....no 5 second rule allowed here  May have friends over tomorrow, so the house got a once over, too. Still looks lived in, but there is room to walk and sit. Of course she called this evening and said 2 of her 3 kids are getting sick. My kids are just getting over their colds and it sounds like the same thing. Told her I'm not worried about germs, wait till tomorrow to see how they feel. Either way we will enjoy the clean house. If they don't come I'll start a load of relish, instead.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, thanks for the e-mail. Turns out I did have his e-mail addy, but didn't have it tagged with his name, so it didn't pop up on my search. Sent him an e-mail, hopefully I'll hear from him soon, or he'll drop in and post!

mpillow, RF = Radiofish. He hasn't posted in quite a while. Good guess, though! Yum on the blueberries, and great score at K-Mart. When every penny is so tight, those swagbucks sure do help out, don't they. That's why I keep the sig line on my posts - I get a benefit, sure, but it also helps out folks trying to make their $$ stretch further. Earning free Amazon gift cards is my favorite. 

Mutti, happy anniversary! It's not how you celebrate, but how much you enjoy your time together that counts!

Still running dehydrators here. Put in a load of oregano and sage last night - the oregano and some of the sage was done this morning, and I filled up the smaller dehydrator with more sage this morning. I will say that it takes a ton of oregano to make a tiny jar of finished product! Plums were done or nearly there, so one more day should finish them. Apple mint is in with them - I figure if they pick up any mint taste from them, it may be a good combination.

Been tackling the garden and I actually feel like I'm making some progress there. I went out to work on it last night and the first thing that happened was my 3 tine cultivator lost it's head. The handle was broken off at about 2' long anyway, and I had a fiberglass handle I'd picked up along the freeway a while back that would fit it, so I spent some time drilling guide holes and adding a screw on one side and a nail on the other, then wrapping the handle with electrical tape (fiberglass had a few vertical cracks), ending up with a very serviceable tool.  That ate up some of my gardening time, but I was still able to get in quite a bit of weeding and soil turning before the skeeters came out. I plan to get back to it this evening after the sun is off the garden.

Jen, doesn't it feel good to have a nice, clean house? I swept floors and then ran the steam mop over most of my floors today - needed to get the stickies off the kitchen floor, especially. Those plums and peaches were juicy! Also cleaned and organized the bathroom, swept for cobwebs and spiders thoughout the house, filled gallon water jugs from the filters, and then spent some time checking out a new facebook group from my hometown...boy did that bring back some memories! Now that I've had some rest time, I should get my tuchus in gear and go work on mending hoses again. I need to irrigate the pasture, gardens and lawn, and I'm still finding more hoses that Russell, the Muttley Wonder chewed on when he was a pup. Thank goodness he's outgrown THAT habit!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

TODAY IS NATIONAL CHEESECAKE DAY!!!!!:sing: Hurry before it is too late!!!

Someone send us some of that rain you are getting, PLEASE!! We are back to triple digits with insufferable humidity. YUCK!!! I am ready for Fall!!

Today at lunch, a gal at my office, sat down at my table, and proceeded to ask me what kind of hand gun, I'd recommend for her. 
Hummmmmm.....***** My reputation proceedes me??????:angel:*****.

I managed to get my drapery fabric ordered. Got a second estimate on Plantation Shutters......Glad I did.... they came in more than $375 less!!!:thumb: Also, priced another floor.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We got enough rain to wet the streets but not enough to measure in the rain gauge. If you don't hear from me again I probably fell into one of the huge cracks in the garden and disappeared!! Crops in our area are looking very stressed and coming home we noticed 3 or 4 fields that are empty having been disked down. Major disaster especially for farmers that recently paid $10,200 per acre for land.

My zucchini chips came out of the dehydrator and I think they are yummy. Dh thought the seasoning was too peppery so the next batch will be done with just salt or seasoned salt -- no pepper. 

Where do you buy Kevlar gloves? I would like to have one to use when I'm using the mandolin.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ann - Garlic Zucchini chips are great, also!!

I bought my Kevlar glove at a restaurant supply store. I am sure you can get them on line, as well. I mostly use mine, when I am Carving Prime Rib, at a wedding, or other large event. They are priceless.

Believe me, I know what you mean about the large cracks in the ground. We have some doozies! Very easy to twist an ankle out there.

I receive an auto ship from Amazon late, it is all put away. I re-sanded the stairway rail. Maybe I can paint again tonight. It is hard to see in that hallway. 

I put the frozen milk jugs in the water trough (s) for the stock. It will help cool their drinking water. We are on a "run" of 102F - 105F for the next forseeable future.

Got to go get ready for work.....Have a great day!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Good morning everyone. Rain today. Please whoever needs rain bring your buckets and come and take all you want.

Tried to post earlier but smart phone had other plans. My luke icon is still on vacation or pandas gremlins are holding it hostage. So....great posts everyone.

Got 50 jars canned.....green beans, beets, pork and chicken. Now need to get them all in he pantry.

Took all the dgds to the library pool/pizza party yesterday. I am feeling my age this morning. Dh stayed and did some much needed road work, as he was having a good day yesterday. Actually I think he needed a kid free day. We never thought we would be raising kids at our age. Please keep us in your prayers as today I don't know whether to cry, laugh or scream.

Hopefully rain won't be too bad and we can get outside. Lots of kindling to gather and kids like picking up sticks.

Mutti....happy anniversary!!!!!!

At the risk of sounding stupid what us a bountiful basket and I have never been to an aldis. Nearest aldis is 1 1/2 hours away. We have a Kroger and save a lot locally. Save a lot not that great. WalMart, sams club and Kmart are 1 hour away so not much more to aldis. Are their prices worth the extra drive?

Well someone wants a diaper change and I need more much more coffee. Have a great day everyone. Need to add Advil and more coffee to the prep lists.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, I'm working my self out of a job, lol. After the kids and I ground up cuc's and such to make relish, I headed out to the store to get beef....last day of the $2.59# sale. Came home and the kids took over the Foodsaver and are packaging it up. Guess I trained them too well....or is it the beeping and whooshing sound the FS makes :teehee:. My kids can't resist anything that beeps or whooshes....so I'm betting it's that. Although, they have requested smoothies for lunch so we can use the cucumber juice from the relish (drained off before water and salt was added). They have even pulled out the ice cube tray to freeze what we don't use for future smoothies. So they are picking up some skills/ habits for me.

YEAH - they do need me. I was just notified that I need to get in there and mark all these packages. Beeping and whooshing they do.....but they draw the line at writing...Mom has to do THAT, :cute:


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Got my Kevlar glove on Amazon...what can't you buy there??! 

Up early and did 19 pts. peaches. Need to do a quick mop on the sticky floor but won't get carried away as still have more peaches and tomatoes to do. Chicken to look at the bean patch! Know they really need picking. Carrots washed and put away 14 qts and 19 pts. Do pts. mainly for son and dil. They like to cook and eat at home although she has a temp job at Fort right now so relying on crockpot alot. Still 20# in my Big Bunny(!) brand bag but will use up a lot making batches of the canned coleslaw. We really enjoy it and so easy to make.

Got another 2" of rain. What is this? Pool turning green with all that added water spilling over the top.

Since we're retired we can celebrate whenever we want! Like to just take off on road trip or take our lunch to one of the great state parks around us. Pa doesn't even mind the quilt or yarn shop! Lots of old timey festivals around here and do try to get to Baker Creek for at least one event each year. We find most of our entertainment here on the farm


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow, everyone has been busy! See what happens when you can't get on the interwebs much for dog's ages? You miss all the fun! Everyone is canning like crazy 'cept me. Between the deer, the chickens, and the rain, I have a bountiful weed patch, LOL! The farmer's market is my friend this year....... It does look like we will be good on apples. though. Trees are loaded. Picking will start middle of August, then up through October. I made maple-blueberry syrup with Max's maple syrup and pick-your-own blueberries, as my bushes are small yet.
Welcome Lindamarie! I am sorta kinda between Bluefield and Princeton, are you within visiting distance? My 8y/o DGS is on the spectrum, so I can relate to your situation. I only have to deal with the one, though; not sure I could handle 3 more kids added into the mix.......


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi 3Ravens - Welcome back.

Happy Annoiversary - Mutti

Jen - I HAVE GOT TO RENT YOUR KIDS!! I'll pay premium!! LOL!

We just ran out and had a Catfish dinner.....Then off to Jo Ann's. They had a Wed special, I got an OTT lite that is regulary 89.99 for 26.99.... then I had a 20% off of entire purchase on top of that!!:thumb: I bought several other things.... on sale plus 20% off!

It is soooo hot 104F(officially) feels like temp109F..... with no wind...BRRRRRRRRRUTAL!!! We are reading107F here on the farm. pant, pant, pant.

Speaking of panting.... the Border Collies get a Frozen treat... Frosty Paws. DH & I get:icecream: ahhhhhhhh!

Ya'll be good, now!


----------

